# [PATHFINDER] Paranormal Protection Agency (OOC)



## Mithral·Dragon (Dec 30, 2009)

*PARANORMAL PROTECTION AGENCY*

PATHFINDER PBP CAMPAIGN
* - RECRUITMENT CLOSED - *

Game Started

_Whether in the darkest alleys of the largest city; the howling woods of some forlorn forest; the seemingly innocuous waters of a placid lake; or even knocking on your door: there is always that nerve-wracking feeling that something is amiss. Most often, this sense of paranoia is just that - an over inflated sense of self preservation laced with sweet fear. 

In those dire times when there is more at work than the subtleties of one's own mind; when reality blurs and yields something so foreign and alien to conceive - you need protection. Be they ghosts or ghouls, or something bizarre you need not run far! You need the Paranormal Protection Agency._

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
The thick parchment had been slathered with sticky shellac before it was festooned to the pole. Slightly slanted, it was just one of a score like it that had already been pasted throughout the sprawling metropolis. Business was less than bustling of late, but the proprietor saw that as a good thing. He was oft fond of saying that he would love to close shoppe due to lack of patronage. His hollow toned footsteps trudged away from the wavering pool of light cast by the gaslamps of the streets as more flyers were prepared for posting. 


|||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*PC Creation Rules*

- Pathfinder Source Material -


- Ability Scores - 
84 Points, 1:1 distribution -OR- 4d6drop/reroll-ones

- Classes - 
Any Core Class / Prestige Class combination

- Level - 
8th
(55,000XP / Medium XP Rate)

- Races - 
Any Standard Core Race

- Wealth - 
50,000GP for Magical and Non-Magical equipment​
MAP: Paranormal Protection Agency HQ


*NOTE*: Only the Pathfinder SRD is available at the beginning of the Campaign, additional material from other Pathfinder sources will be made available after the game has stated.  

*Posting Rate*: At least 2 per week, preferably more.  This DM is online M-F

*DM Contact*: faerundm@yahoo.com
__________________


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm interested, though I've not played in a Pathfinder game before (though I'm very comfortable with the 3.5 rules). If you don't mind me not being familiar with most of the rules changes, I'd be interesed in fielding an Elf Ranger (or Fighter)/Wizard/Arcane Archer concept.

And I take it the ability score generation of points is from a base of 0? Given the amount of points on a 1:1 basis, that's what it sounds like, but I just want to be sure. 

EDIT: I have browsed the PFSRD, and still have my free beta pdf, but just haven't really read through them much. But like I said, I know 3.5 pretty well and have heard the rules changes weren't that huge.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 30, 2009)

Tentative interest here.

I couldn't help but notice the use of 'gaslamps'.  Is there a different level of technology in this game?  A brief bit of setting would be helpful, especially if it's different from bog-standard medieval...

Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2009)

Echo that. Setting info would be cool.

That said...this sounds cool, regardless. 

I'd love to get my hands on a Sorceror or Wizard...a wizard might work better, come to think of it. Well, I have a different concept for each...a sorceror and a wizard.

Anyway, yeah, this is sounding cool.


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Dec 30, 2009)

*RE: Ability Scores*
 - Yes, the 84-point 1:1 distribution is a start of 0.  Standard Rules of nothing less than an 8 or more than an 18 (sans Racial/Level/Age/Magic modifiers).


*RE: Setting*
 - I've labored over the choice of a nondescript metropolis versus using The Free City of Greyhawk or even Waterdeep, City of Splendors.  I daresay I may go with the latter (Waterdeep) as the setting due to the completeness of the source material on that particular setting.


*RE: Technology*
 - I suppose the use of the term Gaslamp is a bit of a misnomer (a misleading on, at that), as we're not talking about the technological wonder of the late 1790s (natural gas lamps) so much as lamps which line the metropolis' lanes and avenues at night, tended dutifully by the Guild of Chandlers and Lamplighters.  This means standard D&D technology - not Steampunk nor Masque of the Red Death, nor anything similar.  


*RE: Pathfinder SRD vs. 3.5e*
 - for the most part, the mechanics and how things are applied remained relatively similar.  There are a few adjustments in Combat, streamlining things really.  As long as you've got the general idea of how 3.5 works then you should be fine with Pathfinder.  As I'll only be allowing rules from the Pathfinder SRD; there's no need to fret over not having the books!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2009)

_Definitely_ interested - but not sure about what race/class I'd be interested in playing. How will we calculate HP? Roll on IC? Average, max, etc?

Also, does each person choose whether to use the 84 point distribution or the 4d6, or will you settle on one or the other and have everyone use the same method?


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm thinking something skill-ish.  Maybe a halfling or dwarf monk with a couple of levels of shadowdancer.  Maybe.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> I'm thinking something skill-ish.  Maybe a halfling or dwarf monk with a couple of levels of shadowdancer.  Maybe.




I'm leaning toward halfling or elf rogue (more to elf).


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Dec 31, 2009)

For simplicity: HP will be MAX Values at each level.

Ability Score determination is set by the individual, as are the results.


Thanks!
 -MD


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll be submitting a Halfling Rogue.

MD, thanks for making this game! Sounds very cool.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 31, 2009)

Alright, I believe my character is done. Like I've said, I haven't played Pathfinder before, so I probably made some mistakes. Let me know and I'll correct them. I changed my mind a little bit and went Half-Elf instead of Elf, but the gist of it is the same.

[sblock=Velastri Kiirnodel]
Name: Velastri Kiirnodel
Player: Dragonwriter

Race: Half-Elf
Class: Ranger 5/Wizard 2/Arcane Archer 1 (+1 HP on all Ranger and Wizard levels)
Level: 8
XPs: 55,000 current/75,000 next level

Patron God: Corellon Larethian (if using that pantheon)
Alignment: Neutral Good
=================================== 
Str: 12
Dex: 24 (18 +2 levels +4 item)
Con: 14
Int: 20 (16+2 race +2 item)
Wis: 14
Cha: 10
=================================== 
HP: 95 (=50+12+10+16+7)
AC: 22 (+6 Dex, +0 Size, +5 Armor, +0 Shield, +1 Dodge)
Init: +7 (+2 in an urban environment)
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +7/+2
Mel: +8
Rng: +14
Fort: +7 (=4+0+1+2)
Refl: +12 (=4+0+1+7)
Will: +6 (=1+3+0+2) (+2 against enchantment, immune to sleep effects)
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Low-light vision, Adaptability (bonus Skill Focus feat), Elf blood, Elven immunities, Keen Senses, Multitalented (Ranger and Wizard)

Class: Ranger: Favored Enemy: Undead +4 and Aberration +2, Track, Wild Empathy +5, Combat Style (archery), Favored Terrain: Urban +2, Hunter’s Bond (Companions), Spells
Wizard: Arcane Bond (Familiar: Raven), Arcane School (Evocation, prohibited: Enchantment and Illusion), Cantrips
Arcane Archer: Enhance Arrows (magic)

=================================== 
Feats: Skill Focus (Stealth) (bonus), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot (bonus), Rapid Shot, Endurance (bonus), Deadly Aim, Scribe Scroll (bonus), Weapon Focus (composite longbow)
=================================== 
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Undercommon, Infernal, Celestial

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Class Skill + Other)
Climb +9 (=5+1+3+0)
Handle Animal +8 (=5+0+3+0)
Heal +10 (=5+2+3+0)
Intimidate +8 (=5+0+3+0)
Knowledge (arcana) +10 (=3+4+3+0)
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +10 (=3+4+3+0)
Knowledge (engineering) +8 (=1+4+3+0)
Knowledge (geography) +10 (=3+4+3+0) +2 in an urban environment
Knowledge (history) +8 (=1+4+3+0)
Knowledge (local) +10 (=3+4+3+0)
Knowledge (nature) +10 (=3+4+3+0)
Knowledge (nobility) +8 (=1+4+3+0)
Knowledge (planes) +8 (=1+4+3+0)
Knowledge (religion) +10 (=3+4+3+0)
Perception +15 (=8+2+3+2) +2 in an urban environment
Spellcraft +9 (=2+4+3+0)
Stealth +19 (=8+5+3+3) +2 in an urban environment
Survival +13 (=8+2+3+0) +2 to find/follow tracks, +2 in an urban environment
Swim +6 (=2+1+3+0)

Bonus: Appraise +18 (=+8+4+3+3)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): +1 mithral chain shirt (2,100 GP, chest, 12.5 lbs.), +1 Ghost Touch Distance Comp. Longbow (+1 STR) (18,500 GP, weapon, 3 lbs.), Ring of Sustenance (2,500 GP, right middle finger), Belt of Incredible Dexterity +4 (16,000, belt), Headband of Vast Intelligence +2 (Skill: Appraise) (4,000, head), Handy Haversack (2,000 GP, back, 5 lbs.), 3 potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (CL 3, 900 GP, haversack), 5 potions of Cure Light Wounds (CL 1, 250 GP, haversack), Efficient Quiver (1,800 GP, back, 2 lbs.), Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000 GP, back/shoulders, 1 lb.), 2 bottles of silversheen (500 GP, haversack))

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: +1 Ghost Touch Distance Composite Longbow (+1 Str bonus) +16/+11 ranged or +14/+14/+9 ranged Rapid Shot, (1d8+2 piercing damage, x3 crit, 220 ft. range, 3 lbs.), Dagger +8/+3 melee (1d4+1, 19-20/x2 crit, 10 ft. range)

Armor, Clothes: +1 Mithral Chain Shirt (+5 AC, +6 Max Dex, 0 ACP, 10% ASF, 30 ft. speed, 12.5 lbs.), wooden holy symbol (around neck), spell component pouch (on belt), Traveler’s Outfit

----------------------------------- 
Container: Handy Haversack main pocket

Contents: bedroll, silk rope (50 ft.), 3 empty sacks, 2 spellbooks (1 empty, other has 73 pages open), small steel mirror, 


Container: Handy Haversack right pocket

Contents: 3 potions of CMW, 5 potions of CLW, 3 flasks of acid, 2 tanglefoot bags, 2 thunderstones, 4 pieces of chalk, 3 vials of ink, 2 ink pens, 5 sheets of paper, 2 bottles of silversheen

Container: Handy Haversack left pocket

Contents: coinage

Container: Efficient Quiver

Contents: 60 arrows


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 13
GP: 22
SP: 13
CP: 6
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-43 lbs.
Medium: 44-86 lbs.
Heavy: 87-130 lbs.
Current: ~25 lbs.
===================================
Familiar: 
Name Merrix		Race Raven		Type Animal
HD 1(/8)	Hp 47		Spd 10 ft, fly 40 (average)	AC 15
Atk bite +11	Dam 1d3-4
SA	SQ low-light vision	AL N
Saves:  F: 4/ R: 7/ W: 6
Str 2	Dex 15	Con 8	Int 6	Wis 15	Cha 7
Skills & Feats: Fly +5, Perception +6, Skill Focus (Perception), Weapon Finesse
Able to speak Common

===================================
Magic (Ranger Spells Prepared)
Caster Level: 1
Spells per day: 2
Lvl 1 Spells (DC 13): resist energy, longstrider
=================================== 
Magic (Wizard Spells Prepared)
Caster Level: 2
Spells per day: 3/3+1
Lvl 0 Spells (DC 15): detect magic, acid splash, dancing lights
Lvl 1 Spells (DC 16): shield, ray of enfeeblement, grease, burning hands (evocation)
=================================== 
Spellbook Contains:
Lvl 0 Spells: resistance, acid splash, detect magic, detect poison, read magic, dancing lights, flare, light, ray of frost, bleed, disrupt undead, touch of fatigue, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, arcane mark, prestidigitation
Lvl 1 Spells: shield, grease, detect undead, true strike, burning hands, magic missile, enlarge person, expeditious retreat, ray of enfeeblement
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 

Velastri is a very young-looking half-elf, despite his reasonable (for a half-elf) age of 34. He stands a moderate 5’8” and weighs about 140 pounds. He is slightly muscular, but certainly not bulging. His bright green eyes always seem to survey any room he walks into, observing small details and making mental notes of just about everything he sees at all times. He keeps his light brown hair short, so it doesn’t get in his eyes on a search. His skin is of a pale hue, sometimes making him a little more visible in the shadows. He favors his father’s elf nature a bit more than his human side, showing in his distinctly almond-shaped eyes and slightly pointed ears.

His demeanor is generally quiet, though curious. He could certainly be called blunt, which is often why he tries to leave delicate matters of words in the hands of those more capable. Velastri also seems to be able to just slip into shadows, and never leaves any foot trail behind himself in the city.

He generally wears a plain light-colored shirt underneath a fine set of mithral chain links, his only protection apart from his nimble movements. A well-used pack hangs on his back, along with a well-crafted quiver, wrapped in leather with a design of a storm of arrows along it. A small, ordinary dagger adorns his belt, which itself has a buckle shaped like a lithe cat. Most often, he has a beautiful composite bow slung over one shoulder, able to jump to his hand at any time in an instant. Sometimes, the bow seems to have parts of it fade away, only to return the next second you look at it.
===================================
History:
Velastri, as a half-elf, was always of two worlds. His father was an elf hunter of some skill, by the name of Erranii Kiirnodel, while his mother was a human (called Lyra) with a little magical knowledge. As a child, he was usually somewhat quiet, as he still is, but would always watch (and help as best he could) each parent go about their daily business, his mother keeping their unusual house as clean as she could (between her own notes and books, and his father’s hunting trophies, it was usually a mess), and his when his father returned home from each hunt, little Velastri would help to skin the animal and dress it for cooking or storage. In their little forest-surrounded home, it was pleasant and stayed that way for some time.

As Velastri grew, he began to accompany his father on hunting trips, learning the same skills. He showed great skill with bows and had keen eyes and ears. Even as a boy, he was quick in both mind and body. However, even his quickness wasn’t enough when, at the age of 18, one of the hunts went badly. Velastri and his father had been hunting a wild boar through the woods. It had been wounded by a few arrows from the two and was charging recklessly through the forest. Erranii was faster, more at home in the undergrowth, and while it was usually a boon, this time it cost him. Velastri’s father broke out into a clearing and found the remains of the boar, the beast having been set upon and shredded by a pack of ghouls, and the undead now turned their attention to the elf man. Erranii fought well, but was badly injured by the time Velastri arrived. The son cried out in fear, but soon regained his nerve (and at his father’s urgings and calls for help) and began shooting the undead abominations. Together, father and son killed the things, though Erranii was to be scarred for life. The ghouls had managed to swarm him and chewed off one hand, broken a leg and mauled him all over. He would never hunt again, would have to find a less-physical life, for Velastri couldn’t hunt to feed three.

So the family packed up their belongings and money and moved to a far larger city (staying with the family of Lyra’s brother), where Erranii could get some work, even as a cripple, for the older elf had been strong nonetheless. Eventually, with Lyra caretaking her husband and finding employment as a librarian for a good-sized magic school in the city, Erranii doing whatever odd-jobs he could get, and Velastri helping with both, they could afford their own small house in the city. But even while all this happened, Velastri felt a hatred in his heart and a desire to find and destroy all the undead monstrosities in the world…

Since then, he left home and took to the road, working as a mercenary archer and adventurer, always pursuing business to deal with destroying undead and unnatural things. He studied the ways of magic, and was quite talented with it, his inquisitive and keen mind grasping the way it worked (and even bonding with an unusual raven, which he named Merrix), but he always preferred archery anyways. However, he has recently learned how one complements the other and puts it to good use. He regularly sends money home to help his parents out, writing them letters and telling of what he’s doing, where he is, and such things. He leaves out the worst details of his work, though, as he often searches for things that send others fleeing. And then he found out about the Paranormal Protection Agency, something that seemed perfect for his talents at destroying the unnatural… 
[/sblock]


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks good Dragonwriter.  I'll have to await Monday for a complete review.  Due to the holiday, I'll be offline until then.  Otherwise,  I hope to get this game underway with I/C posts (and thread, etc), next week.  

|||||||||||||||

Thanks again for everyone's interest.  I believe I have the minimum number of PC's needed to move forward:

Dragonwriter
Glasseye (tentative?)
Shayuri (tentative?)
Mowgli

That I have 2 as tentative means they account for a slot until they bow-out.  This leaves 2 slots (Max) remaining and available.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 1, 2010)

If you can cope with another, I've been waiting to try out Pathfinder for ages (ordered the book from Amazon and it only arrived in the week before Xmas...).

At the moment my internet access is sporadic - I'm using mobile at my folks' place but they are in a low signal area so it drops off a lot. Weather permitting I should be back at my own place by the 3rd/4th where that isn't an issue.

I see Dragonwriter's nice Arcane Archer, and a halfling rogue and a sorcerer from other players. Looks like we are short of a bit of fight power - not my normal role but I'm sure I can come up with something 

I notice you say nothing beyond pfsrd at the start (good - I thought excessive splattery was one of the reasons 3.5 got out of hand...). Can I check that you don't want a character using any of the Advanced Player's Guide classes that are in open playtest on the Paizo boards at the moment (there are 6 new base classes, free pdf downloads on the site)? 

If they are not allowed, no problem, but as the playtest is still active it might be an opportunity to see how one of the new classes plays. Inquisitor might go well with a paladin...

And thanks for offering to run.


----------



## Pathologik (Jan 2, 2010)

You've piqued my interest. I'll take a look at the current character prospects, and I can have a character ready later tonight. Sound good?

Think I'd enjoy a chance to try out an Exorcist of sorts, conducting elaborate rituals, driving out spirits, the whole kit. Room for a Mystic Theurge?


----------



## BOB101 (Jan 2, 2010)

*New player*

I'd be interested as well, if you have room.
I'm new to PBP, but I've been around the table for 7 years. 
If you have a spot open, I'm thinking I would like to try a dwarven druid or fighter. Ill post one tonight.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2010)

Work in progress

[sblock=Shard]
Name: Shard
Player: Shayuri

Race: Human
Class: Sorceror (Celestial)
Level: 8
XPs: 55,000 current/75,000 next level

Patron God: 
Alignment: Neutral Good
=================================== 
Str: 8
Dex: 16
Con: 16
Int: 12
Wis: 14
Cha: 22 (+2 racial, +2 levelup)
=================================== 
HP: 8d6+24
AC: 14 (+3 Dex, +0 Size, +0 Armor, +0 Shield, +1 Dodge)
Init: +3
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +4
Mel: +3
Rng: +7
Fort: +5 (=2+3)
Refl: +5 (=2+3)
Will: +8 (=6+2) 
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Bonus Feat, Bonus skill points

Class: Celestial Sorceror
Holy Light - +7 ranged touch, 30', 10/day, 1d4+4 dmg to evil, heal to good
Celestial Resistances: Acid 5, Cold 5
Bloodline Arcana: Summons get 1/2 lvl DR/evil (DR 4/evil)
Bloodline Feats: Dodge
Bonus Spells: Bless, Resist Energy, Magic Circle vs Evil
=================================== 
Feats: 
Race Bonus: Point Blank Shot
Class Bonus: Dodge
1 Precise Shot
3 Spell Focus: Conjuration
5 Augment Summons
7 Empower Spell
=================================== 
Languages: 
Common
Celestial
=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Class Skill + Other)
Fly +9 (3 + 3 + 3)
Intimidate +18 (8 + 7 + 3)
Knowledge: Arcana +12 (8 + 1 + 3)
Spellcraft +12 (8 + 1 + 3)
Use Magic Device +15 (5 + 7 + 3
===================================
Spells
Sorceror Caster Level 8, base DC 17+lvl
1 - 6/6, 2 - 6/6, 3 - 5/5, 4 - 3/3
0 - Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand, Message, Mending, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
1 - Shield, Magic Missile, Identify, True Strike, Unseen Servant, Bless
2 - Resist Energy, Alter Self, Invisibility, Glitterdust
3 - Magic Circle vs Evil, Fireball, Suggestion
4 - Summon Monster IV

=================================== 
Magic Items 


=================================== 
Other Equipment:



----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 13
GP: 22
SP: 13
CP: 6
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-43 lbs.
Medium: 44-86 lbs.
Heavy: 87-130 lbs.
Current: ~25 lbs.
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 


===================================
History:

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 2, 2010)

Working on Airard, Halfling Rogue 8. I've got him stated out and equipped, just need to put together a background. Hopefully I'll have him posted later today.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2010)

Recruiting is closed now huh?  Dang it.  I'll throw my name in for an alt if you ever need one or if someone bows out.  I'll be more than happy to play any "spot" that isn't filled.  

Good luck and have fun everyone!


----------



## BOB101 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Fighter build.*

Here is a dwarven fighter if there is still room in the party. Randell is a defensive (I know its not optimum) fighter who specializes in protecting others. He is very aware that teamwork is the best way to defeat any challenge. He can hold his own in a slug fest, but he shines in holding the hordes at bay while is allies decimate them from behind is broad back and shield.

I'll get a background edited in tomarrow.




[sblock]Name: Randell	
Player: BoB101

Race: Dwarf
Class: Fighter
Level: 8
XPs: 55,000 current/75,000 next level

Patron God: 
Alignment: Neutral Good
=================================== 
Str: 18 
Dex: 14
Con: 20 (+2 racial, +2 levelup, +2 item)
Int: 14
Wis: 14 (+2 racial)
Cha: 10 (-2 racial)
=================================== 
HP: 8d10+40 (con) + 8 (toughness)   = 128 maxed
AC: 32 (+2 Dex, +0 Size, +10 Armor, +8 Shield, +1 deflection, +1 natural armor)
DR 3/- from dwarven plate
25% chance of negating crits and sneak attacks (light fortification)
Init: +1
Speed: 20 feet
BAB: +8/+3
Mel: +13/+8 (8BAB+4Str.+-2 tower sheild +1weapon focus (flails) +1 weapon training (Flails) + 1 Flail)
CMB: + 12 (8 BAB +4 Str) 
CMB Trip:+18 (8BAB+4Str +1 weapon training (Flails), +4 greater trip,.+-2 tower sheild +1weapon focus (flails) +1 weapon training (Flails) + 1 Flail) 
CMD: + 24 (8 BaB +4 Str +2 Dex + 10) (+4 dwarven stability)
Rng: +9
Fort: +13 (=6 base+5 con+2 item) (+2 against poison, spells, and spell-like abilities)
Refl: +6 (=2 base+2 ref +2 item) (+2 against poison, spells, and spell-like abilities)
Will: +6 (=2 base+2 wis+2 item) (+2 against poison, spells, and spell-like abilities) (+2 vs. Fear, fighter bravery)
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: 
Slow and Steady, 
Darkvision:  60 feet, 
+4 dodge bonus to AC against giant subtype, 
+2 racial bonus on Appraise skill checks made to determine the price of nonmagical goods that contain precious metals or gemstones.
 +1 bonus on attack rolls against orc and goblinoid subtypes.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, spells, and spell-like abilities.
+4 racial bonus to their Combat Maneuver Defense when resisting a bull rush or trip attempt while standing on the ground.
+2 bonus on Perception checks to potentially notice unusual stonework, such as traps and hidden doors located in stone walls or floors. They receive a check to notice such features whenever they pass within 10 feet of them, whether or not they are actively looking.
Dwarves are proficient with battleaxes, heavy picks, and warhammers, and treat any weapon with the word “dwarven” in its name as a martial weapon.
Languages: Dwarves begin play speaking Common and Dwarven. Dwarves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran, and Undercommon.

Class: Fighter
Bravery +2
Armor training 2 (+2 to max dex of armor, -2 to armor check pen.)
Weapon Training (+1 to attack, damage, and CMC for Flails)
Bonus Feats: weapon focus (Flail), step up, shield focus, greater shield focus, Combat expertise
=================================== 
Feats: 

Class Bonus: weapons focus (Flail), step up, shield focus, greater shield focus, Combat expertise
1 toughness
3 Improved Trip (+2 trip)
5 Weapon specialization (+2 damage to flails)
7 Greater Trip (+2 Trip, attack of opportunity)
=================================== 
Languages: 
Common, dwarven, gnome, Orc

=================================== 
SKILLS
Appraise	+6 = INT 2+4+0
Climb*	+11 = STR 4+4+3
Craft	+9 = INT 2+4+3
Disguise	+0 = CHA 0+0+0
Handle Animal	+6 = CHA 0+3+3
Heal	+2 = WIS 2+0+0
Intimidate	+5 = CHA 0+2+3
K (Dungeoneering)	+11 = INT 2+6+3
K (Engineering)	+9 = INT 2+4+3
Perception	+5 = WIS 2+3+0
Survival	+7 = WIS 2+2+3
Armor check pen. = -14 with shield, -4 without shield
===================================
Magic Items 
+1  Dwarven plate w/ light fortification  21500
+2 Tower shield =  180 + 4000 = 4180
+1 Flail 2158
handy haversack 2000
ring of protection +1 2000
Amulet of natural armor +1 2000
Belt of mighty constitution +2 4000
Cloak of resistance +2 4000
Potion of cure serious
Potion of cure light X2
Potion of bulls strength
Potion of cure mod.
Potion of enlarge person X3
Potion of Expeditious Retreat x2
Potion of Disguise Self 
Potion of protection from arrows
Potion of mirror image
Potion of levitate X2
Heavy crossbow w/20 bolts
Ring of sustanance
Smoke stick X2

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
5 sq yd Canvas, Silk rope, masterwoork tools, caltrups, trail rations x4 , 


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 207
GP: 1
SP: 5
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-100 lbs.
Medium: 101-200 lbs.
Heavy: 201-300 lbs.
Current: ~ lbs.
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 


===================================
History:

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2010)

My rolls:
4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16

Turns out to be 83 points.  Coulda been a lot worse.   The rest is a work in progress.

Note: gear isn't calculated into stats yet, need normal non-magical equipments, and need history (which is in my head...).

*Gear is now calculated into her stats.

[sblock]*Korva of Clan Keduhl, the Stonefist*

LN female dwarf monk 5, shadowdancer 3
*Favored Class* monk; *XP* 55,000
-----
*Init* +3; *Senses* Darkvision 90 ft., Perception +15
-----
DEFENSE
*AC* 22, touch 20, flat-footed 22 (+2 armor, +3 Dex, +4 Wis, +2 spc., +1 dodge)
*hp* 96 (8d8+32)
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +9, *Will* +9
*Defensive Abilities* +2 saves vs. poison, spells, and spell-like abilities; +2 saves vs, enchantment spells and effects; immunity to disease, +4 AC (dodge) vs. giant subtype, +4 AC (dodge) vs. AoO caused by movement.
-----
OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* unarmed strike +10 (1d10+5/x2) or
*Melee* quarterstaff +10 (1d6+5/x2)
+1 Ghost Touch Quarterstaff [*Melee* +11 (1d6+6/x2)] or
*Melee* handaxe +10 (1d6+5/x3) or
*Melee* flurry of blows +10/+10 (dmg. by weapon) or
*Ranged* shuriken +8 (1d2+5/x2) or
*Ranged* flurry of blows (shuriken) +8/+8 (1d2+5/x2)
*Space* 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.
*Special Attacks* flurry of blows, stunning fist, scorpion style, +3 additional attacks of opportunity, +1 to hit orc and goblin subtypes,
-----
STATISTICS
*Str* 20, *Dex* 16, *Con* 18, *Int* 10, *Wis* 18, *Cha* 9
*Base Atk* +5; *CMB* +12 (+14 to grapple); *CMD* 28 (30 to avoid grapple; 32 to resist bull rush & trip while on the ground)
*Feats* Improved Unarmed Strike, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Stunning Fist, Improved Grapple, Mobility, Scorpion Style (DC 18), Spring Attack
*Skills (Ranks)* Acrobatics +14 (jump +15) (8), Climb +11 (3), Craft (cloth) +0 (0), Craft (weapons) +8 (5), Perception +15 (8), Perform (dance) +4 (2), Perform (wind) +3 (1), Sense Motive +15 (8), Stealth +14 (8)
*Languages* Common, Dwarven
-----
RACIAL TRAITS
*Ability Score modifiers*: +2 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Chr
*Medium sized
Slow and Steady*: Base speed 20 ft., not modified by encumbrance.
*Darkvision*: 60 ft. range
*Defensive Training*: +4 AC (dodge) vs. giant subtype
*Greed*: +2 Appraise to determine cost of nonmagical goods with metal/gems.
*Hatred*: +1 to hit orc and goblin subtypes.
*Hardy*: +2 saves vs. poison, spells, and spell-like abilities.
*Stability*: +4 CMD when resisting bull rush and trip while on the ground.
*Stonecunning*: +2 Perception to notice unusual stonework.  Auto-check within 10 ft.
*Weapon Familiarity*: Proficient with battleaxe, heavy picks, and warhammers.  ‘Dwarven’ weapons considered martial weapons.
-----
CLASS FEATURES
*MONK*
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*:  Proficient with club, crossbow, dagger, handaxe, javelin, kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shortspear, short sword, shuriken, siangham, sling and spear.  NOT proficient with armor or shield.
*AC bonus* (Ex): Add Wis bonus to AC and CMD.  +1 AC at 4th level [+2 w/robe].
*Flurry of Blows* (Ex):  Flurry of Blows as full-attack action.  May use disarm, sunder and trip maneuvers in place of unarmed attack.
*Unarmed Strike*: Improved Unarmed Strike as a bonus feat; 1d8 damage [1d10 w/robe]; lethal or nonlethal (even when grappling).
*Bonus feat*: Combat Reflexes (1), Dodge (2).
*Stunning Fist* (Ex): Stunning Fist as bonus feat.  May cause fatigued condition instead.
Usable 5/day [+1 w/robe].  DC 18 (Fort)
*Evasion* (Ex):  Successful save vs. half-damage area-effect attack equals no damage.
*Fast Movement* (Ex):  +10 ft. to speed
*Maneuver Training* (Ex):  Use monk level instead of BAB for CMB.
*Still Mind* (Ex):  +2 save vs. enchantment spells and effects.
*Ki Pool* (Su):  6 Ki points; as long as one point remains in pool, ki strike allows unarmed attacks to be treated as magic weapons for overcoming DR.
One ki point cost (swift action):
-- +1 attack at highest bonus when using flurry of blows, or
-- +20 feet to speed for one round, or
-- +4 AC (dodge) for one round, or
-- +20 Acrobatics (jump) for one round.
*Slow Fall* (Ex):  When within reach of wall, treats falls as if 20 feet less.
*High Jump* (Ex):  Adds monk level to Acrobatics (jump) checks.  Always considered to have running start.
*Purity of Body* (Ex): Immunity to all diseases, including supernatural and magical.

*SHADOWDANCER*
*Hide in Plain Sight* (Su): Can Stealth while observed (must be within 10 feet of dim light)
*Evasion* (Ex):  Successful save vs. half-damage area-effect attack equals no damage.
*Darkvision* (Ex): +30 feet range.
*Uncanny Dodge* (Ex): Cannot be caught flat-footed.
*Rogue Talent*:  Stand Up: Stand up from prone as a free action.
*Shadow Illusion* (Sp):  As silent image spell (CL 3) 1/day.
*Summon Shadow* (Su): Summons a shadow companion (LN, cannot create spawn).

GEAR
*Weapons*: +1 Ghost Touch Quarterstaff (8,600gp, weapon, 4 lbs.)
[*Melee* +11 (1d6+6/x2)];
Adamantine handaxe (3,006gp, weapon, 3 lbs.)
[*Melee* +11 (1d6+5/x3) ignores hardness less than 20];
 5 shurikens (1gp, head: in hair, .5 lbs.)
*Armor/Clothes*: Monk’s Robe (13,000gp, body, 1 lb.) [AC & unarmed dmg. at +5 levels; +1 stunning attack/day]; Belt of Giant Strength +4 (16,000gp, belt, 1 lb.); Bracers of Armor +2 (4,000gp, wrists, 1 lb.)
*Other Magic/Gear*: Pipes of Sounding (1,800gp, --, 3 lbs.) [equivalent to ghost sound when played]; Handy Haversack (2,000gp, --, 5 lbs.); Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (x3) (900gp) [heals 2d8+3]
*Monies*:  694 gold
*Baggage*: 21.5 lbs. (light load up to 76 lbs.)

ADVANCEMENT[sblock]
Str 20 (15 +1 level, +4 magic)
Dex 16
Con 18 (15 +2 racial, +1 level)
Int 10
Wis 18 (16 +2 racial)
Chr 9 (11 -2 racial)
1: Improved Grapple
3: Mobility
4: +1 Str
5: Scorpion Style
7: Spring Attack
8: +1 Con[/sblock]

*Pyoter Padfoot*
SHADOW COMPANION
LN Medium undead (incorporeal)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +8

DEFENSE
AC 15, touch 15, flat-footed 12 (+2 deflection, +2 Dex, +1 dodge)
hp 48 (half Korva’s total)
Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +6
Defensive Abilities incorporeal, channel resistance +2, +4 Will saves made to halve damage from channeled positive energy, cannot be turned or commanded
Immune undead traits

OFFENSE
Speed fly 40 ft. (good)
Melee incorporeal touch +7 (1d6 Strength damage)

STATISTICS
Str —, Dex 14, Con —, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 15
Base Atk +5; CMB +7; CMD 17
Feats Dodge, Skill Focus (Perception)
Skills Fly +11, Perception +8, Stealth +8 (+12 in dim light,
+4 in bright light); Racial Modifiers +4 Stealth in dim light
(–4 in bright light)

SPECIAL ABILITIES
Strength Damage (Su) A shadow's touch deals 1d6 points of
Strength damage to a living creature. This is a negative
energy effect. A creature dies if this Strength damage equals
or exceeds its actual Strength score.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 3, 2010)

Actually, regardless of a yes to the playtest classes, I'm looking at a Monk/Paladin. Not even sure if it will work, but I like the changes that have been made to both under PF, couldn't decide between them, so let's see how well (or more likely badly!) they combine. Probably just go 4/4. Oh, and I lke the fact that none of the other PCs seem to be optimised all to hell so I think this has got the makings of a really neat group.

Glasseye, your original idea had monk in it. I'm not stepping on your toes with this am I? I'm looking at a mobility monk - the Spring Attack chain - so even if you are thinking about monk, maybe we can still have different areas of expertise.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2010)

Grufflehead,
I've been working on a Monk 5 / Shadowdancer 3 (done except for equipment actually; just need to get her posted).  Shadowdancer prereq's include Dodge and Mobility so I was planning on taking the whole Spring Attack chain myself .  I was originally considering ranged but couldn't work it to my satisfaction with the Shadowdancer so I scrapped it for Spring Attack (especially since I was nearly there because of SD anyway).

However, it won't bother me any if you want to continue working up your concept complete with Spring Attack.  I have mine primarily to help the rogue set up sneak attack or flanking with anybody else.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey GlassEye

I've been going over various options and have two or three alternatives. The Mobility chain makes a lot of sense for a Shadowdancer type and working with the rogue will be great to see so go for i! 

I agree there is nothing stopping us both doing it, but I like to try and let everybody have their 'thing' so I'll go for something else.

I'm just off to tweak a few things and start work on my background. Look forward to seeing your build.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2010)

Edited this post at the bottom of page one to include my pc.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> I have mine primarily to help the rogue set up sneak attack or flanking with anybody else.




The (potential) Rogue thanks you!


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 4, 2010)

*Recruitment Closed*

*RECRUITMENT CLOSED.*

I've not had a moment to descry the nature of the recent postings.  Regardless, as quick review looked to have had a few additional requests for this game.  As such - recruitment is closed.  

I'll be posting the group roster in approximately 12 hours though I'm leaning towards a smaller party to empower the various PC's with effectiveness in action.  I've found that too large a group can diminish the feeling of involvement.  

||||||||||

Playtested items: I'm not in the habit of playtesting via PbP and wont be making an exception this time out, either.  

Thanks!
 - MD

*RECRUITMENT CLOSED*


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 4, 2010)

Okey dokey, here's the nonsense that's been rolling round inside my head for a couple of days.

I present Miss Helena Blackwell

[sblock]
Name: Helena Blackwell
Player: grufflehead

Race: Female Human
Class: Monk/Paladin (favoured class, extra skill pt)
Level: 4/4
XPs: 55,000 current/75,000 next level

Patron God:
Alignment: Lawful Good
===================================
Str: 20 (16 base + 2 levels + 2 belt)
Dex: 14 (12 base + 2 belt)
Con: 14 (12 base + 2 belt)
Int: 10
Wis: 20 (16 base + 2 racial bonus + 2 headband)
Cha: 20 (18 base + 2 headband)
===================================
HP: 88 (4 x 8 + 4 x 10 + 8 x 2)
AC: 22 (2 Dex + 5 Wis + 2 Monk + 1 Dodge + 1 armour + 1 deflection)
Touch AC: 21
Flat-footed: 20
Init: +2
Speed: 40 feet
BAB: +7 (+8 when using flurry of blows or monk maneuvres)
Mel: +14/+9 (+13/+13/+8 flurry of blows), 
Damage: D10 + 6
Rng: +8
CMB: +13/+15 Grapple (10 + 8 BAB + 5 Str (+2 feat))
CMD: +30/+32 vs Grapple (10 + 7 BAB + 5 Str + 2 Dex + 5 Wis + 1 Monk (+2 feat))
Fort: +16 (+ 4 monk + 4 paladin + 2 Con + 1 Cloak + 5 Divine Grace)
Refl: +15 (+ 4 monk + 1 paladin + 2 Dex + 1 Cloak + 5 Divine Grace + 2 feat)
Will: +19 (+21) (+ 4 monk + 4 paladin + 5 Wis + 1 Cloak + 5 Divine Grace (+2 vs enchantments))
===================================
Special Abilities
Race: Bonus Feat, Bonus skill points

===================================
Feats:
1 Blind Fighting
1 Dodge (Monk Bonus)
1 Weapon Focus:Unarmed (Human Bonus)
2 Improved Grapple (Monk Bonus)
3 Lightning Reflexes
5 Extra Mercy (cure sickened with Lay on Hands)
7 Endurance
===================================
Languages: Common

===================================
Skills:
Diplomacy + 16 (8 ranks + 3 class skill + 5 Cha)
Intimidate + 9 (1 ranks + 3 class skill + 5 Cha)
Sense Motive + 16 (8 ranks + 3 class skill + 5 Wis)
Perception + 14 (6 ranks + 3 class skill + 5 Wis)
Profession (child psychologist) + 9 (1 rank + 3 class skill + 5 Wis)
Handle Animal + 9 (1 rank + 3 class skill + 5 Cha)
Heal + 18 (8 ranks + 3 class skill + 5 Wis + 2 kit)
Climb + 9 (1 ranks + 3 class skill + 5 Str)
Swim + 9 (1 ranks + 3 class skill + 5 Str)
Perform (harpsichord) + 9 (1 rank + 3 class skill + 5 Cha)


===================================
Class Abilities:
Aura of Good
Detect Evil 60' at will
Smite Evil 2/day - swift action, against evil foes add CHA bonus
to hit, paladin level to damage (double damage vs evil outsiders,
evil dragons and undead), attack bypasses DR, CHA deflection bonus
to AC vs target of smite until opponent dead
Divine Grace - + CHA bonus to saves
Lay on Hands 7/day - heals 2D6 and removes shaken and sickened conditions
Aura of Courage - immune to fear, allies within 10' gain +4
to saves
Divine Health - immune to disease
Channel Positive Energy - 2D6 positive energy burst in 30'R,
uses 2 x Lay on Hands
AC bonus - add Wis bonus to AC and CMD. +1 at 4th level.
Flurry of Blows - flurry of Blows as full-attack action, uses full BAB
May use disarm, sunder and trip maneuvers in place of unarmed attack.
Unarmed Strike - may do lethal or nonlethal with fists (even when grappling).
Stunning Fist 6/day - DC 19 Fort save, may cause fatigued condition instead.
Evasion - successful Reflex save vs. attack equals no damage.
Fast Movement (+10 ft. to speed)
Maneuver Training - use monk level instead of BAB for CMB.
Still Mind +2 save vs. enchantment spells and effects.
Ki Pool (7 Ki points) - as long as one point remains in pool, ki strike
allows unarmed attacks to be treated as magic weapons for overcoming DR.
One ki point cost (swift action):
-- +1 attack at highest bonus when using flurry of blows, or
-- +20 feet to speed for one round, or
-- +4 AC (dodge) for one round, or
-- +20 Acrobatics (jump) for one round.
Slow Fall - when within reach of wall, treats falls as if 20 feet less.

===================================
Magic Items
Amulet of Mighty Fists (adds Bane:Undead to unarmed strikes) - 5,000
Monk's Robe (unarmed damage and AC as if +5 levels, 1 extra use
per day of Stunning Fist) - 13,000
Belt of Physical Perfection (+2 - Str, Dex and Con) - 16,000
Headband of Mental Prowess (+2 - Wis and Cha) - 10,000
Cloak of Resistance + 1 - 1,000
Pearl of Power (1st level) - 1,000
Ring of Protection + 1 - 2,000
Bracers of Armour + 1 - 1,000
Potions - Mage Armour x 2 - 100
    - Protection from Evil - 50
    - Enlarge Person - 50 
    - Jump - 50
    - Magic Weapon - 50
    - Remove Fear - 50
    - Sanctuary - 50
    - Comprehend Languages - 50
    - Speak with Animals - 50
Scrolls    - Bless Weapon x 4 - 100

===================================
Spells:
1 x 1st level - Lesser Restoration
===================================
Other Equipment:
Antitoxin x 2 - 100
Healer's Kit - 50
Holy Water x 2 - 50
Misc kit (backpack, tinderbox etc) - 100 


-----------------------------------
Money
PP: 
GP: 100
SP: 
CP: 
Gems/Other: 
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0 - 133
Medium: 134 - 266
Heavy: 267 - 400
Current: 

[/sblock]

I'll post a fuller background tomorrow (assuming I get home safely!) but in essence:

Helena Blackwell is a middle aged human woman who spends her days working with orphans and other disturbed children in whichever campaign city we start in. While her own past is shrouded in mystery (there are some skeletons in her own closet) she has been employed for the past few years at an orphanage/sanitarium in town. 

As well as dealing with the mental ailments of the children she is quite adept at physical treatment also, but recently one case has had her perplexed - a young girl who has been suffering from peculiar nightmares. Unable to draw out the child's fears, Helena has been researching the issue and thinks the child may be suffering from, if not 'possession' in the classic sense, some malady of the spirit. 

She has become aware of the Paranormal Protection Agency and hopes to solicit their aid in this case. Perhaps she might join up with them in the hopes of meeting someone with more experience in matters supernatural? She may look like a prim middle aged spinster (yes, I know from her stats she can bench press a horse and cart - I'm considering it 'technique and leverage' rather than Incredible Hulk-like muscle power!), but in her younger years she was no stranger to adventure herself, so any newfound companions may find that looks can be deceptive...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2010)

*Airard Teimhnin (Halfling Rogue 08)*

*Name Pronunciation: AIR ard TEV nin*

IC Posting Conventions:
"Color & Quotes" = Speech
_Color & Italics_ = Thoughts


```
Name: Airard Teimhnin            Age: 25
 Class: Rogue                   Height: 3'
  Race: Halfling                Weight: 33 lbs
  Size: Small                     Hair: Black
Gender: Male                      Eyes: Emerald
 Align: Neutral Good              Skin: Olive
 Deity: Panthiest


Str: 14 +1      Level:  08             XP:  55000/75000
Dex: 22 +6        BAB: +06/+01         HP:  72
Con: 12 +1        CMB: +11            ACP: -00
Int: 18 +4        CMD: +26        Dmg Red:  0/anything
Wis: 14 +2      Speed:  20'     Spell Res:  None
Cha: 10 +0       Init: +06     Spell Save:  NA


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             4     2     +1    +1    Halfling Luck (+1 All Saves)
Ref:             13     6     +6    +1    Fearless (+2 Saves vs. Fear)
Will:             5     2     +2    +1    +2 Reflex Saves vs. Traps


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  CExp
              27    10     +7    +0    +6   +1     +1    +0    +2

            Touch AC: 20    Flatfooted AC: 19    AC vs. Traps: +2


Weapon                  Attack    Damage*    Critical     Special
Achrann (Spiked Chain)  +12/+07   1d6+4          20/x2     +2 TH/+2d6 Damage
                                                            (Undead/Abberations)
Sling (+1)              +14/+09   1d3+3          20/x2     Range: 80'
Short Sword             +11/+06   1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Dagger (Thrown)         +11/+06   1d3+2       19-20/x2     Range: 10'

                                 *Sneak Attack: +4d6


Languages: Common, Abyssal, Aklo, Aquan, Auran, Common, Dwarven, Elven
           Goblin, Halfling, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Terran, Undercommon


Halfling Traits:
    * +2 DEX, +2 CHA, -2 STR
    * Small (+1 AC, +1 Attack, -1  CMB/CMD, +4 Stealth)
    * Slow (Base Speed 20')
    * Keen Senses (+2 Perception)
    * Sure Footed (+2 Acrobatics & Climb)
    * Halfling Luck (+1 all Saving Throws)
    * Fearless (+2 Saves vs. Fear)
    * Weapon Familiarity (Prof. w/ Slings; 'Halfling' weapons are Martial)
    * Favored Class (Rogue)


Rogue Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbow, Rapier, Sap, Shortbow,
                     Short Sword; Light Armor
    * Sneak Attack (+4d6 Damage vs. No Dex AC Adj/Flanked)
    * Trapfinding (+4 Perception/Disable Device Checks vs. Traps)
    * Evasion (No Damage if saves vs. ½ Damage)
    * Trap Sense (+2 Reflex Saves vs. Traps, +2 AC vs. Traps)
    * Improved Uncanny Dodge (Cannot be caught Flat Footed, Cannot be Flanked)
    * Rogue Talents:
      *  Ledge Walker (Walk on narrow surfaces at full speed; Not Flat Footed
                       on Narrow Surfaces)
      *  Trap Spotter (Immediate Perception Check to Detect Trap when passes
                       w/in 10')
      *  Combat Trick (Combat Expertise)
      *  Finesse Rogue (Weapon Finesse)


Feats:
    * Agile Maneuvers (Use DEX rather than STR for CMB)
    * Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain)
    * Improved Trip
      * Greater Trip 


Skill Points: 104 (08/Lvl + 04/Lvl INT + 1/Lvl FC)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics              24      8       3      6     2(R), 5(E)
Appraise                11      4       3      4     
Bluff                   07      4       3      0     
Climb                   15      8       3      2      
Craft                   04                     4      
Diplomacy               11      8       3      0     
Disable Device          17      8       3      6     4*, 2(E)*
Disguise                00                     0     
Escape Artist           22      8       3      6     5(E)
Fly                     08                     6     
Handle Animal                                  0     
Heal                    02                     2     
Intimidate              00                     0     
Knowledge (Abberation)  08      4              4     
Knowledge (Arcana)      05      1              4
Knowledge (Dngnrng)     09      2       3      4     
Knowledge (Engineering)                        4     
Knowledge (Geography)                          4     
Knowledge (History)     06      2              4     
Knowledge (Local)       08      1       3      4     
Knowledge (Nature)                             4     
Knowledge (Nobility)                           4     
Knowledge (The Planes)                         4     
Knowledge (Religion)    06      2              4     
Knowledge (Undead)      08      4              4     
Linguistics             15      8       3      4     
Perception              15      8       3      2     2(R), 4*
Perform                 00                     0     
Profession (      )                            2     
Ride                    06                     6       
Sense Motive            13      8       3      2     
Sleight of Hand         13      4       3      6     
Spellcraft                                     4
Stealth                 26      8       3      6     4(S), 5(E)
Survival                06      4              2     
Swim                    02                     2     
Use Magic Device                               0

                        *Conditional Bonus not always in effect


Money
PP: 00     GP: 59     SP: 03     CP: 08

Equipment                            Cost    Weight
Explorer's Outfit                                8  lb
Belt of Incredible Dexterity +2      4000 gp      ½ lb
Mithril Shirt +3 (Shadow, Slick)    17600 gp     6¼ lb
Ring of Protection +1                2000 gp
Boots of Elvenkind                   2500 gp      ½ lb
Holy Symbol (Silver)                   25 gp     1  lb
Achrann                             18324 gp     5  lb
  +1 Spiked Chain, EGO: 08
  Int: 10; Wis: 12; Cha: 12
  Special Purpose:
   Destroy Abberations/Undead
  Power: Deathwatch
  Bane: Abberations/Undead
Sling +1                             2300 gp
  Bullets (50 MW)                     301 gp     5  lb
Short Sword                            10 gp     1  lb
Dagger (2)                              4 gp     2  lb
Handy Haversack                      2000 gp     2½ lb (42 lb)
  Thief's Tools (Masterwork)          100 gp     2  lb
  Climber's Kit                        80 gp     1¼ lb
  Rope (Silk, 50')                     10 gp     5  lb
  Grappling Hook                        1 gp     4  lb
  Cold Weather Outfit                   8 gp     1¾ lb
  Bedroll                               1 sp     1¼ lb
  Winter Blanket                        5 sp      ¾ lb
  Rations (10 Days)                     5 gp     2½ lb
  Waterskin (Full)                      1 gp     1  lb
  Caltrops                              2 gp     2  lb
  Manacles (MW, 2)                     50 gp     2  lb
  Spellbook (used as Journal)          15 gp     3  lb
  Paper (10)                            4 gp
  Inkpen (2)                            2 sp
  Ink (Black, 3)                       24 gp
  Spade                                 2 gp     8  lb
  Soap                                  1 gp     1  lb  
  Everburning Torch                   110 gp     1  lb
  Smokestick (5)                      100 gp      ½ lb
  Thunderstone (5)                    150 gp     1  lb
  Tanglefoot Bag (4)                  200 gp     4  lb
Beltpouch (1)                           1 gp      ¼ lb
  Flint & Steel                         1 gp
  Whetstone                             2 cp     1  lb
  Mirror (Small, Steel)                10 gp      ½ lb
  Signal Whistle                        8 sp

                                 Total Weight:  33½ lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    Over Head  Lift    Push
Max Weight: 0-50   51-100   101-150  0-150      0-300   0-750
```

~~~~~~~

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 72/72     AC: 27   AC(T): 20   AC(FF): 19    AC vs. Traps: +2
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+13    ST(W):+05    Saves: +2 vs. Fear
                                                           +2 vs. Traps (Reflex)

  BAB: 06       CMB: 11 (Trip +4; + Archann's Bonus)  CMD: 26

Weapon                  Attack    Damage*    Critical     Special
Achrann (Spiked Chain)  +12/+07   1d6+4          20/x2     +2 TH/+2d6 Damage
                                                            (Undead/Abberations)
Sling (+1)              +14/+09   1d3+3          20/x2     Range: 80'
Short Sword             +11/+06   1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Dagger (Thrown)         +11/+06   1d3+2       19-20/x2     Range: 10'

                                 *Sneak Attack: +4d6
```
[/sblock]

~~~~~~~

[sblock=Background/Appearance/Personality]
Though he was born and raised in Waterdeep, Airard is not as intimately familiar with the ins and outs of the sprawling metropolis as one might suppose. He has always been a little 'out of touch' with the world around him, his mind occupied constantly by academic questions and concerns. His gift for learning and languages led naturally to a life path as a student, and then to a post as a teacher at an esteemed academy in Waterdeep. In a quest to expand his knowledge and breathe some life into his lectures - he's always interested in sparking the same level of enthusiasm for study in his students as he has himself, but unfortunately not very good at it - he began doing field work as well.

Airard's field work keeps him trim and fit. His coloring is somewhat unusual for a halfling - his jet black hair is curly and worn at the shoulders, his eyes are deep green and his skin is naturally olive brown. His preoccupation and distracted air keep him from making 'connection' with those around him, and so he is sometimes awkward in his interactions with others.

Recently, his reputation for top notch field study in the areas of the supernatural, abberations and the undead led to an invitation to join the Paranormal Protection Agency. He reluctantly concluded that he was a far better student than teacher, and decided that this would be an excellent way to support himself and his thirst for knowledge at the same time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, uh, just in case my submission is one of the ones that's in...here's an update:

[sblock=Shard]Name: Shard
Player: Shayuri
Race: Human
Class: Sorceror (Celestial)
Level: 8
XPs: 55,000 current/75,000 next level

Patron God: ??
Alignment: Chaotic Good
===================================
Str: 8
Dex: 16
Con: 16
Int: 12
Wis: 14
Cha: 24 (+2 racial, +2 levelup, +2 item)
===================================
HP: 8d6+24
AC: 17 (+3 Dex, +0 Size, +3 Armor, +0 Shield, +1 Dodge)
Init: +3
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +4
Mel: +3
Rng: +7
Fort: +8 (=2+3+3)
Refl: +8 (=2+3+3)
Will: +11 (=6+2+3)
===================================
Special Abilities
Race: Bonus Feat, Bonus skill points
Class: Celestial Sorceror
Eschew Materials
Holy Light - +7 ranged touch, 30', 10/day, 1d4+4 dmg to evil, heal to good
Celestial Resistances: Acid 5, Cold 5
Bloodline Arcana: Summons get 1/2 lvl DR/evil (DR 4/evil)
Bloodline Feats: Dodge
Bonus Spells: Bless, Resist Energy, Magic Circle vs Evil
===================================
Feats:
Race Bonus: Point Blank Shot
Class Bonus: Dodge
1 Precise Shot
3 Spell Focus: Conjuration
5 Augment Summons
7 Empower Spell
===================================
Languages:
Common
Celestial
===================================
Skills
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Class Skill + Other)
Bluff +10 (3 ranks + 7 cha)
Intimidate +18 (8 + 7 + 3)
Knowledge: Arcana +12 (8 + 1 + 3)
Spellcraft +12 (8 + 1 + 3)
Use Magic Device +15 (5 + 7 + 3
===================================
Spells
Sorceror Caster Level 8, base DC 17+lvl
1 - 8/8, 2 - 8/8, 3 - 7/7, 4 - 4/4
0 - Detect Magic, Dancing Lights, Disrupt Undead, Mage Hand, Message, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
1 - Shield, Magic Missile (4d4+4), Identify, True Strike, Unseen Servant, Bless
2 - Resist Energy, Alter Self, Scorching Ray (2 rays), Glitterdust (DC20)
3 - Magic Circle vs Evil, Fireball (8d6), Suggestion (DC20)
4 - Summon Monster IV

===================================
Magic Items
Headband of Charisma +2, 4000
Bracers of Armor +3, 9000
Cloak of Resistance +3, 9000
Handy Haversack, 2000
Boots of Striding and Springing, 5500
Ring of Invisibility, 20,000

===================================
Other Equipment:
Bedroll, 1sp
2 belt pouches, 2gp
Waterskin, 1gp

-----------------------------------
Money
PP: 45
GP: 42
SP: 49
CP: 
Gems/Other: 0
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0-43 lbs.
Medium: 44-86 lbs.
Heavy: 87-130 lbs.
Current: ~25 lbs.
===================================
Description:
Pale skinned, crowned with a shock of wild white hair and with faded blue eyes, Shard is an unusual sight. She is possessed of a certain ethereal, otherworldly quality belied by her mischievous smile and seemingly confused demeanor. In the center of her forehead, there is a fragment of clear crystal about the size of a man's thumbnail. Examination bears witness that this isn't some awful injury, but that the crystal is fused with flesh and bone as if it had somehow grown from her body. 

==================================[/sblock]


----------



## Pathologik (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, snap, looks like I might be a little bit too late. Took a bit longer than expected, Pathfinder has some interesting material to it, kept on redoing little bits and pieces. Well, here he is anyway, I'd hate for him to just sink, and I enjoyed writing him. Any items that have been altered (e.g. ornate lanterns, spell component pouch cloaks) are done purely for flavor, and I tossed some extra gold down on them. Because yes.

If you need an alternate, I'm always available. If I am called upon, I'll put in a background and description, I've got the gist of it figured out.

Happy looting to all!


```
Name: Nirenz
Goes By: Remedy
Player: Pathologik

Race: Half-Orc
Class: Mystic Theurge 2 / Cleric 3 / Wizard 3
Level: 8
XPs: 55,000 / 75,000

Patron God: None. He seeks to remove all that do not
belong to this world, and would seek to despoil it, by
any means necessary. He borrows power from any
divine being willing to hear his call and aid his cleansing –
fortunately, there is no shortage of such figures.
Alignment: Neutral
=================================== 
Str: 8
Dex: 10
Con: 14
Int: 22 (+2 level, +2 headband of mental superiority)
Wis: 22 (+2 racial, +2 headband of mental superiority)
Cha: 18 (+2 headband of mental superiority)
=================================== 
HP: 70 (2d6 + 3d8 + 3d6 + 16)
AC: 14 (+4 bracers of armor)
Init: +0
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +4
Mel: +3
Rng: +4
Fort: +7 (5 class + 2 ability)
Refl: +3 (3 class)
Will: +12 (6 class + 6 ability) 
=================================== 
Special Abilities 


 Race: Half-Orc
 - +2 Wisdom
 - Darkvision 60 ft.
 - Intimidating - +2 Intimidate
 - Orc Blood
 - Orc Ferocity – Once per day, when brought below 0 hit
points but not killed, may function as disabled for one more
round, before falling unconscious and beginning dying as
usual, unless healed above 0.
 - Weapon Familiarity – Proficient with Falchion and Greataxe,
treat any weapon with the word “orc” in its name as martial.

Class: Mystic Theurge
- Combined Spells (1st) - A mystic theurge can prepare and
cast spells from one of his spellcasting classes using the
available slots from any of his other spellcasting classes.
Spells prepared or cast in this way take up a slot one level
higher than they originally occupied. This ability cannot be
used to cast a spell at a lower level if that spell exists on
both spell lists. This ability may be used to prepare 1st-level
spells in another class' 2nd-level spell slots.
 

 Class: Cleric
 - Aura – Moderate lawful aura.
 - Channel Energy – Usable 7/day, channel 2d6 positive energy
damage / healing in a 30-ft radius centered on the cleric, Will
DC 15 for half damage.
 - Domains – Glory and Knowledge.
 - Glory Domain – Touch of Glory: 9/day, touch a creature as
a standard action and give a +3 bonus on a single Charisma-based
skill check or Charisma ability check, lasting for one hour or until
a roll is made.
 - Knowledge Domain – Lore Keeper: With a successful touch
attack, you gain information as if you made the appropriate
Knowledge skill check with a result equal to 24.
 - Orisons – The cleric can prepare 4 0th-level spells per day,
which are not expended upon casting.
 - Spontaneous Casting – The cleric can channel stored spell
energy into healing spells that they did not prepare ahead of
time. The cleric can “lose” any prepared spell that is not an
orison or domain spell in order to cast any cure spell of the
same spell level or lower (a cure spell is any spell with “cure”
in its name).
 - Bonus Languages – A cleric’s bonus language options include
Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal (the languages of good, chaotic
evil, and lawful evil outsiders, respectively). These choices are
in addition to the bonus languages available to the character
because of her race.
 

 Class: Wizard
 - Bonded Item – Masterwork cold iron falchion. When casting
a wizard spell without the weapon in hand, the wizard must
make a DC 20 + spell level check or lose the spell. The weapon
can be used once per day to cast any one spell that the wizard
has in their spellbook and is capable of casting, even if the
spell is not prepared. This spell is treated like any other spell
cast by the wizard, including casting time, duration, and other
effects dependent on the wizard's level. This spell cannot be
modified by metamagic feats or other abilities. The weapon
cannot be used to cast spells from the wizard's opposition
schools. If a bonded object is damaged, it is restored to full
hit points the next time the wizard prepares his spells. If the
object of an arcane bond is lost or destroyed, it can be replaced
after 1 week in a special ritual that costs 200 gp per wizard level
plus the cost of the masterwork item. This ritual takes 8 hours
to complete. Items replaced in this way do not possess any of
the additional enchantments of the previous bonded item.
 - Arcane School – Abjuration. Opposition schools Illusion
and Transmutation. Spells prepared from these schools must
use two spell slots of that level. In addition, a specialist takes
a –4 penalty on any skill checks made when crafting a magic
item that has a spell from one of these schools as a prerequisite.
Each arcane school gives the wizard a number of school powers.
In addition, specialist wizards receive an additional spell slot of
each spell level he can cast, from 1st on up. Each day, a wizard
can prepare a spell from his specialty school in that slot. This
spell must be in the wizard's spellbook. A wizard can select a
spell modified by a metamagic feat to prepare in his school slot,
but it uses up a higher-level spell slot.
 - Abjuration School – Resistance: You gain resistance 5 to an
energy type of your choice, chosen when you prepare spells.
This resistance can be changed each day.
 - Abjuration School – Protective Ward: 9/day, as a standard
action, you can create a 10-ft. radius field of protective magic
centered on you that lasts for 6 round, granting all allies in this
area (including you)  a +1 deflection bonus to AC.
 - Cantrips – The wizard can prepare 4 0th-level spells per day,
which are no expended upon casting. A wizard can prepare a
cantrip from an opposition school, but it uses up two of his
available slots.
 - Spellbooks - A wizard must study their spellbook each day to
prepare their spells. They cannot prepare any spell not recorded
in their spellbook, except for read magic, which all wizards can
prepare from memory.
=================================== 
Feats: 
Class: Scribe Scroll
1 Extend Spell
3 Arcane Armor Training
5 Brew Potion
7 Arcane Armor Mastery
=================================== 
Languages: 
Abyssal
 Celestial
 Common
 Draconic
Giant
 Infernal
 Orc
=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (Rank + Stat Mod + Class Skill + Other)
Diplomacy +13 (6 + 4 + 3)
Intimidate +18 (7 + 4 + 2 + 2)
Knowledge (arcana) +17 (8 + 6 + 3)
 Knowledge (planes) +17 (8 + 6 + 3)
 Knowledge (religion) +17 (8 + 6 + 3)
 Sense Motive +15 (6 + 6 + 3)
Spellcraft +17 (8 + 6 + 3)
===================================
Spells
Cleric Caster Level 5, base DC 16 + spell level
Spells Per Day: 0th – 4; 1st – 5+1; 2nd – 4+1; 3rd – 2+1
 Spells Prepared
 

 Wizard Caster Level 5, base DC 16 + spell level
Spells Per Day: 0th – 4; 1st – 5+1; 2nd – 4+1; 3rd – 2+1
 Spells Prepared


 Spells Known
 0 – acid splash, arcane mark, bleed, dancing lights, daze, detect
magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, light, prestidigitation,
ray of frost, read magic, resistance, touch of fatigue
 1 – burning hands, cause fear, charm person, detect undead,
obscuring mist, protection from chaos, protection from evil,
protection from law, shield
 2 – protection from arrows, resist energy, scorching ray, see
invisibility
 3 – dispel magic, magic circle against evil

=================================== 
Magic Items 
+3 mithral breastplate (13200g), headband of mental superiority
+2 (16000g), ring of sustenance (2500g), hand of the mage (900g),
handy haversack (2000g)
 

 Magic Items (In Haversack)
 Blessed book [w/ arcane mark] (12500g), 2 silversheens (500g),
1 oil of protection from chaos (50g), 2 oils of protection from
evil (100g), 1 oil of protection from law (50g), 3 oils of remove
fear (150g), 3 potions of cure light wounds (150g), 2 potions of
cure moderate wounds (600g), 1 potion of restoration (300g)

=================================== 
Other Equipment
 Masterwork cold iron falchion [bonded item w/ arcane mark] (450g),
explorer's outfit [w/ feathered cloak, ornate gloves, ornate boots]
(25g), iron mask [masterwork intimidate tool] (50g), silver holy symbol
[built into falchion hilt] (25g), spell component pouch [built into cloak]
(5g), scroll case (1g)
 

 Other Equipment (In Haversack)
 Bedroll (1s), bullseye lantern [ornate] (15g),  20 candles (2s), 5
pieces of chalk (5c), bottle of fine wine (10g), 3 empty flasks (9c),
flint and steel (1g), 2 flasks holy water (50g), hooded lantern
[ornate] (10g), 2 ounces ink (16g), 2 inkpens (2s), 5 pints oil (5s),
silk rope [50 ft.] (10g), silver ritual bell (5g), small steel mirror (10g),
10 tindertwigs (10g), trail rations [10 days] (5g), 5 empty vials (5g),
waterskin (1g), whetstone (2c), 2 wine glasses (2g)
 

 Other Equipment (In Scroll Case)
 5 sheets parchment (1g)
 

 Mount
 Light warhorse (150g), riding saddle (30g)

----------------------------------- 
Money 
GP: 110
SP: 16
CP: 24
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-27 lbs.
Medium: 28-53 lbs.
Heavy: 54-80 lbs.
Current: 35.5 lbs.
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 


===================================
History:
```


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 4, 2010)

RE: Recruitment Closed.

I have my players:

Dragonwriter - Ranger/Wizard/ArcaneArcher
Glasseye - Monk/Shadowdancer
Shayuri - Sorcerer
Mowgli - Rogue
Grufflehead - Monk/Paladin
Pathologik - Cleric/Wizard/Theurge
Bob101 - Fighter
OnlytheStrong...  

8?!  Yes.  Likely separated into a split group at some points.  I'll post up the initial I/C thread before you know it! I'll post a link once it's up.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome!  Can't wait to get started.  Now I just need to put the finishing touches on Korva.  If only I didn't have to work today... (Hard to go back to work after a three day holiday weekend, ya know.  )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2010)

[Kabitz] I know Glasseye usually does not wok a full 8 hours where he works, so don't let him fool ya. H has a 50% chance that he will have nothing to do.
Now I am ready to start reading this story! [/kabitz]


----------



## Pathologik (Jan 4, 2010)

AND SUDDENLY, THE UNEXPECTED.

Didn't see that one coming, but wunderbar. 

I'll attack Remedy's background and story today, should have some free time before heading out, might be able to finish it in one go.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> [Kabitz] I know Glasseye usually does not wok a full 8 hours where he works, so don't let him fool ya. H has a 50% chance that he will have nothing to do.
> Now I am ready to start reading this story! [/kabitz]




First Monday after a holiday?  Your 50% chance just dropped by 47%.  And stop looking at me like that, I'm on break. 

And glad you're in Pathologik!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, quite excellent news.

And by the way, Pathologik, welcome to ENWorld.


----------



## Pathologik (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, to tell you the truth, I'm not exactly "new". I was a pretty frequent poster a few years back, and then kinda stopped caring about everything and dropped out of the gaming scene. Got myself back together, returned to my old hobbies, and, well, here I am, because I remember just how good this community is.

But thanks for the warm reception, that's one of the reasons that I'm back here.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 4, 2010)

```
Name: Poshment
Nickname:  Posh
Player: OnlytheStrong

Race: Gnome
Class: Wizard 8
Level: 8
XPs: 55,000 / 75,000

Patron God: 
Alignment: Neutral
=================================== 
Str: 8  (-2 racial)
Dex: 16
Con: 18
Int: 22 (+2 level, +2 Headband of Vast Int.)
Wis: 14 (+2 racial)
Cha: 12 (+2 racial)
=================================== 
HP: 80 (8d6 + 32)
AC: 17 (+3 dex mod + 1 size +3 bracers)
Init: +3
Speed: 20 feet
BAB: +4
Mel: +3 (-1 str mod)
Rng: +7 (+3 dex mod)
Fort: +6 (2 class + 4 mod)
Refl: +5 (2 class + 3 mod)
Will: +8 (6 class + 2 mod) 
=================================== 
Special Abilities 


 Race: Gnome
 - +2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma, -2 Strength
 - Low Light Vision
 - Small
 - Defensive Training: +4 dodge bonus to AC against monster of the
Giant Subtype
 - Slow Speed:  base speed of 20ft
 - Gnome Magic:  +1 to the DC of any saving throws vs. illusion 
spells that they cast.  Gnomes with a Cha of 11 or higher also 
gain the following spell-like abilities: 1/day- dancing lights, ghost 
sound, prestidigitation, and speak with animals.  The DC for these
 spells is equal to 10 + spell level + Cha mod
 - Hatred:  racial hatred (+1 to attack rolls) vs. reptilian and goblinoid 
subtypes
 - Illusion Resistance:  +2 saving throw bonus against illusion 
spells or effects
 - Keen Senses:  +2 to perception
 - Weapon Familiarity:  Any weapon with "gnome" in the name 
is treated as a martial weapon.
 - Languages:  begin with Common, Gnome, and Sylvan.  


 Class: Wizard
 - Bonded Creature- [sblock=Hawk] 
Hawk Familiar 8
Tiny Animal
Init +3
Senses:  Low-light Vision, Perception +14

Defense: 
AC 19, Touch 15, Flat-footed 12 (+3 dex, +2 size, +4 Familiar bonus)
HP: 40
Fort:  +6, Ref +5, Will +8 

Offense:
Speed 10ft, fly 60ft (average)
Melee  2 talons +7 (1d4-2) Space 2 1/2 ft; Reach 0ft.

Statistics:
Str 6
Dex 17
Con 11
Int 9
Wis 14
Cha 7

Base Attack +0; CMB +1; CMD 9
Feats:  Weapon Finesse
Skills:  Fly +11; Perception +18; Racial Mod +8 Perception  

Special:
Alertness (if familiar is within arm's reach, the master gains the Alertness feat)
Improved Evasion
Share Spells
Empathic Link
Deliver Touch Spells
Speak With Master
Speak with animals of it's kind

[/sblock]   
 - -  Special Ability:  Master gains +3 bonus on sight-based and opposed Perception checks in bright light


 - Arcane School – Illusion. Opposition schools Divination
and Transmutation. Spells prepared from these schools must
use two spell slots of that level. In addition, a specialist takes
a –4 penalty on any skill checks made when crafting a magic
item that has a spell from one of these schools as a prerequisite.
Each arcane school gives the wizard a number of school powers.
In addition, specialist wizards receive an additional spell slot of
each spell level he can cast, from 1st on up. Each day, a wizard
can prepare a spell from his specialty school in that slot. This
spell must be in the wizard's spellbook. A wizard can select a
spell modified by a metamagic feat to prepare in his school slot,
but it uses up a higher-level spell slot.
 - Abjuration School – Extended Illusion: Any illusion spell you cast with a duration of "concentration" lasts a number of additional rounds equal to 1/2 your wizard level after you stop maintaining concentration.  At 20th level, you canmake one illusion spell with a duration of "concentration" permanent.  
 - Abjuration School – Blinding Ray:  As a standard action you can fire a shimmering ray at any foe within 30ft as a ranged touch attack.  The ray causes creatures to be blinded for one round.  Creatures with more Hit Dice than your wizard level are dazzled for 1 round instead.  You may use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + int mod.
 - Illusion School - Invisibility Field: At 8th level, you can make yourself invisible as a swift action for a number of rounds per day equal to your wizard level.  These rounds to not need to be consecutive.  This otherwise function as greater invisibility.
 - Cantrips – The wizard can prepare 4 0th-level spells per day,
which are not expended upon casting. A wizard can prepare a
cantrip from an opposition school, but it uses up two of his
available slots.
 - Spellbooks - A wizard must study their spellbook each day to
prepare their spells. They cannot prepare any spell not recorded
in their spellbook, except for read magic, which all wizards can
prepare from memory.
=================================== 
Feats: 
Class: Scribe Scroll
1 Combat Casting
3 Arcane Armor Training
5 Craft Wand
7 Eschew Materials
=================================== 
Languages: 
Common
Gnome
Sylvan
Abyssal
Draconic
Goblin
Terran
Giant
Infernal
Celestial
Orc  
=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (Rank + Stat Mod + Class Skill + Other)
Knowledge 
       (Arcana) +17 (8 + 6 + )
       (History) +17 (8 + 6 + )
Linguistics +15 (8 + 6 + )
Spellcraft +17 (8 + 6 + )
Stealth + 7  (0 + 3 + 4)
===================================
Spells
Wizard Caster Level 8, base DC 16 + spell level
Spells Per Day: 0th – 4; 1st – 4; 2nd – 3; 3rd – 3; 4th - 2
 Spells Prepared
 

 Spells Known
 0 – Daze, Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights, Light   
 1 – Color Spray, Identify, Ventriloquism, Sleep, Burning Hands, 
      Magic Missile, Floating Disk, Shield, Mage Armor   
 2 – Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Misdirection, Darkness, 
      Flaming Sphere, Scorching Ray, Web, Glitterdust
 3 – Major Image, Displacement, Deep Slumber, Fireball, 
      Lightning Bolt, Tiny Hut 
 4 - Phantasmal Killer, Rainbow Pattern 

=================================== 
Magic Items:
Headband of Vast Intelligence +4 (16,000g), 
Robe of Blending (8,400g), Deck of Illusions (8,100g)
Bracers of  Armor +3 (9,000g), Handy Haversack (2000g)

Standard Equipment: 
Spellbook (15gp),  Spell Component Pouch (5gp),
 Bedroll (1sp), Winter Blanket (5sp), Hooded 
Lantern (7gp), 100 Tindertwig (100gp), Fishing Tackle (20gp)



----------------------------------- 
Money 
GP: 4,403pg remaining 

----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-27 lbs.
Medium: 28-53 lbs.
Heavy: 54-80 lbs.
Current: 35.5 lbs.
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 

Age: 69
Height:  3'5"
Weight: 40lbs
Hair:  Black
Eyes: Green
Skin: Light

===================================
History:
```


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for including us all in the game M-D.

How much of a background would you like, and do you prefer a story or an executive summary of the main points?

Will there be a bit more in the IC thread about the game background, setting etc, or can you expand on your initial teaser a bit for us please? 

PS: I've made a few minor tweaks to my sheet (mostly just shifted round some skill points)

PPS: Last tweak now I've seen the IC thread and have solidified a background in my own mind. Changed a feat that I wasn't happy with as well to one which I had originally and fits the story better. All set to go, last day before I go back to work so I've written a super-wordy intro post. Don't worry, I don't plan on such an epic every post


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 4, 2010)

Game Started

MAP: Paranormal Protection Agency HQ


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: IC Post -

Well done, MD! Well done, gh! I can see I'm going to be struggling mightily to keep up with the RP on this one - me likes!


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm pretty new to this pbp lark. In fact, this is only my 2nd game, and the first has a very, shall we say, 'relaxed' posting schedule  So don't hesitate to jump in if I'm overstepping anywhere!

And now as it's about 2AM and change, time for one last post and then bed.

Edit:make that 3AM!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> . . . So don't hesitate to jump in if I'm overstepping anywhere!




Keep it up - set the bar high!


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, great start!  But I'm still not quite done with Korva... Arrgghh!  I'll try to get the mechanics done as quickly as I can.

As for background, this is what I have skittering around in my head...

Korva, in an unusual bout of rebellion, flees her clanhold to avoid marriage to a dwarf 250 years her senior.  She ends up in the city where two halflings seem to befriend her.  True intent is to rob the rube of all her wealth.  The main problem is that Korva doesn't actually have any wealth.  They do, however, discover that she has a rather unconventional set of skills (or maybe just a talent at the thiefly skills).  So Korva becomes an honorary member of the Halfling Benevolence Association and ends up helping the two halflings perform burglaries.  She isn't exactly comfortable with this (probably being NG at this time) but they are her first friends in the city.  This goes on for some time and the three become close friends, especially Korva and Pyoter Padfoot.

Unfortunately, on a job Korva either neglects something considered her responsibility or manages to bump Pyoter causing him to fall from a fairly high ledge to his death.  She goes into mourning but refuses to accept that that is what it is because dwarves just don't become infatuated with halflings; it just doesn't happen.  The other halfling can't stand being around her anymore and takes off.  She eventually comes to the conclusion that her lack of discipline is what caused Pyoter's death and so she turns back to the lawful nature of her people.  But she's lost that inherent view of goodness because of the event (now being LN).  A few years pass (gaining levels in monk) and she has a visitation from Pyoter's shade.  No sense of hostility from it but it certainly unnerves her.  She gets visits from the shade rather periodically until she decides she needs to figure out what is up.  She seeks someone out to help her and ends up gaining training as a shadowdancer.  Eventually finding their mindset somewhat at intolerable odds from hers she takes her leave.  Pyoter starts following her around on a fairly constant basis but at least now she can talk to him.  He's changed in death and Korva finds him a bit unsettling.  At another junction point in her life she discovers a certain flyer...


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2010)

Bahahah

It's funny sometimes how backgrounds make characters...

...and sometimes characters make backgrounds. I wasn't sure what kind of character Shard was until I wrote her...and now I wuv her already.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 5, 2010)

MD, how do you want to handle rolls for this game?

I'm probably going to want a Knowledge (religion) check on spectres, having to do with the paper Velastri's reading to help Helena, and just wanted to know how you wanted it done.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2010)

OnlytheStrong:

I saw in your spell selection you took Light x4. In Pathfinder, Cantrips (and Orisons) are usable at will, so one Light cantrip will do you for the entire evening .


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 5, 2010)

Just noticed the XP bumps from Mowgli and M-D. Thanks guys - I'm not sure what they do but nice to get a thumbs of from other people in the game.

I'm sending some back to M-D for running the game, suggest everyone else does the same as thanks for taking the time.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 5, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Just noticed the XP bumps from Mowgli and M-D. Thanks guys - I'm not sure what they do but nice to get a thumbs of from other people in the game.
> 
> I'm sending some back to M-D for running the game, suggest everyone else does the same as thanks for taking the time.




Excellent idea!


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 5, 2010)

Found a picture for Helena. I imagined her a little older, but it's the right sort of thing (with apologies to the original artist!).


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 5, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Bahahah
> 
> It's funny sometimes how backgrounds make characters...
> 
> ...and sometimes characters make backgrounds. I wasn't sure what kind of character Shard was until I wrote her...and now I wuv her already.




I'd say she is definitely the group firecracker!  Looks like she'll be a fun character.  This whole group is made of really well-designed characters.  Kudos!


----------



## Pathologik (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, this picked up fast! I'll be helping a friend get an event together today (as I was yesterday), so I'll get a post and background up sometime late afternoon or in the evening, depending on how long unloading takes.

Cheers, all!

*clink*


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 5, 2010)

Ah, sweet hook M-D! What better situation for a stern schoolmistress to take charge of than...fighting kids! Now where did I put that cane?


----------



## BOB101 (Jan 6, 2010)

good start guys, 
Sorry id didn't get to post until today.
also
help me out here, what does the XP bump do?


----------



## BOB101 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry double post


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 6, 2010)

XP does nothing, other than congratulating/thanking someone. But it is a way to say thank you.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2010)

Posh.... well I haven't totally figured him out yet.  lol.  As soon as I do, my posts will be more colorful.  I'm leaning toward the "deep thinking, albeit random thinking" gnome.  He's definetly gonna be random... and more than likely reluctant...  lol.  Sorry, feel like I'm hurting the game.



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OnlytheStrong:
> 
> I saw in your spell selection you took Light x4. In Pathfinder, Cantrips (and Orisons) are usable at will, so one Light cantrip will do you for the entire evening .




Thanks... I tried hunting that down in the SRD... couldn't find it.  Appreciate it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 6, 2010)

OnlytheStrong said:


> Posh.... well I haven't totally figured him out yet.  lol.  As soon as I do, my posts will be more colorful.  I'm leaning toward the "deep thinking, albeit random thinking" gnome.  He's definetly gonna be random... and more than likely reluctant...  lol.  Sorry, feel like I'm hurting the game.




Hey, it's a roleplaying opportunity.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 6, 2010)

Never mind.  Just being oblivious.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 6, 2010)

Just a quick bump to DragonWriter's post above about dice rolling.

Can you let us know your preferred method, M-D?

If it's using an online roller, as I've never done it before can someone give me a quick guide on what to do?

BTW, do you have all the info you need on the character sheets? Is there a central place we can store them or is having them in the thread good enough for you?

Now I'm back at work I'm afraid I'll be doing the old time zone tag with most of the rest of you - hope I don't slow things down too much!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> Just a quick bump to DragonWriter's post above about dice rolling.
> 
> Can you let us know your preferred method, M-D?
> 
> ...




Invisible Castle is a good online dice roller. There are explanations on site for the best way to use it, and each time you roll it gives several code options for pasting here to link back to your roll.

As far as stats and roll modifiers, I typically post a 'Stat Block' (see below) with combat stuff. M-D, if you need more or different info in my stat block I hope you'll let me know . . .

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 72/72     AC: 27   AC(T): 20   AC(FF): 19    AC vs. Traps: +2
 Init: +06    ST(F):+04   ST(R):+13    ST(W):+05    Saves: +2 vs. Fear
                                                           +2 vs. Traps (Reflex)

  BAB: 06       CMB: 11 (Trip +4; + Archann's Bonus)  CMD: 26

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Achrann (Spiked Chain)  +12/+07   1d6+4          20/x2     +2 TH/+2d6 Damage
                                                            (Undead/Abberations)
Sling (+1)              +14/+09   1d3+3          20/x2     Range: 80'
Short Sword             +11/+06   1d4+2       19-20/x2     
Dagger (Thrown)         +11/+06   1d3+2       19-20/x2     Range: 10'
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 6, 2010)

Handling Die Rolls...

There are a number of tried and true methods.  I'm not concerned where you rolled your dice.  Nor do I need a signed affidavit of the results.  If you fudge every roll - so be it.  Just give me the results of your roll inclusive of modifiers and assume success if you know the DC has been met or exceeded (or are reasonable certain, in the case of attack rolls).  That includes posting damage dice or results.  For spellcasters, kindly include a caster level check with your spells when you believe SR may be at play - such as targetting any other creature.  Finally, when it comes to me throwing down a DC-check like a save, I may or maynot post the actual DC depending on the situation.  


The PC's...  I have hard copies for my records.  


Thanks again everyone for your participation.  I'll be working via PM over the next week(ish) to verify PC's.  

 - MD|DM


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: the contents of the messages posting in the IC thread.

Being new to pbp I'm not sure if this is *done* but I know if I was sitting at a table with any of my old groups this is the sort of discussion we'd be having when faced with a challenge like this.

As it looks like splitting into 2 groups wouldn't be such a bad idea (more work for the GM!), I'm just throwing out some suggestions for who might fit each situation best. One of the disadvantages of the time zone difference is that, depending on when MD posts, I'm almost bound to jump in first to reply, or else everybody has to wait til the next morning to see my response, which slows it down. I'm enjoying this so much that I'm looking to be posting every day, which I appreciate isn't going to suit everybody, to keep the momentum up.

I hope nobody feels I'm forcing them one way or another, as that's certainly not my intention. From a (sorry!) meta-game perspective I reckon as Vilastri can track, may have some beast lore being a Ranger, has aerial recon potential via familiar and is the only one with elven blood he's a natural for the griffons. If we need flying support, one of the casters - sorry, I didn't look at people's spell lists in any detail so that may be a moot point! -  fits, but otherwise I don't see any particular PC being suited to that one.

For the college, it looks like CSI (Airard I hope!) and info gathering (me) are required, and again, deal with anything unexpected as it comes up.

Any thoughts? Do you pbp vets do this sort of discussion in OOC threads?

Anyway, got to hit the hay - can't keep doing these 1AM finishes on a school night


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad you're having a good time, grufflehead! It's really cool to be in a game with enthusiastic players. If this game lives up to its early promise it's gonna be _awesome_!

One of the things I like about PbP is that - for those of us who are shy about talking in character during a face to face game - it's easier to have the current kind of discussion IC on the boards.

In my old face to face group this would have been a discussion the _players_ were having _about_ their characters. In PbP it seems easier to keep the discussions of tactics between the characters themselves.

On a related note, discussion of tactics while in the middle of a fight or in a situation where the characters have to watch what they say can be handled in different ways, and it's really easy to slip into metagaming in PbP - acting on information one's character wouldn't really have. Some folks are fine with this; my personal inclination is to avoid it where I can.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a bit of OOC chatter, especially on issues like this. Keeps the IC thread from getting cluttered with long, ultimately specious posts where we go around and around trying to decide.

I'm also fine with splitting. PBP is -much- more suited for split groups and even solo sidestories than table top is. It's even possible to put each group in its own thread, though hardly necessary, as long as we all know where everyone is.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, from my perspective the College is the most urgent.  The boy is likely near death and in need of some sort of attention.  We have no solid information on the Aerie.

I would say we all go to the College to check out the situation and split from there if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 7, 2010)

*OOC Usage*

Chatter?  I suppose if this was a chat game..

I don't mind the OOC discussions.  Fact is, things could easily occur via PM, too.  Metagaming or powergaming, or however you want to mince the semantics - it's all good.  

Splitting Groups: Had I any doubts, I'd not have enabled such a large party initially.  Yes, indeed - splitting groups at the table top is like splitting hairs.  In the forum world it's as easy as pie with a few properly placed link to keep everything succinct.  

 - MD


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 7, 2010)

I think that Posh (even though he doesn't really show it) would be interested in the Dean's problem.  Like he said in game, simple cases often pose vexing problems.  That said, he will be fine going either direction.  FYI, he's going to protest.  Just attribute it to him being a grumpy, airheaded gnome.


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 7, 2010)

After careful review, I believe only Shard had any stated objections to the following: 

Physical Location: Aerie of the Griffons
Group A: 
 - Korva
 - Randell
 - Shard
 - Velastri

Physical Location: Bardic College - New Olamn
Group B: 
 - Airard
 - Helena
 - Poshment
 - Remedy


Regardless, I'll be posting IC threads to contain the investigations of each case.  This means there'll be 3 active IC threads at the same time.  PC's should be posting to only one of the PPA IC threads at any given time.  I'll include links at the initial posting of such IC Threads as well as herein.  I think this is the best, most efficient manner to moderate things.

Thanks!
 - MD


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 7, 2010)

That looks like a good set to me. If Shard really wants to go to the college, Group A should be able to make do with our trio. And we've established a decent way of calling for help from across the city. 

For another little bit of reference as to how it'll be done, I offer these pictorials from the Order of the Stick: 512 and 513.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2010)

Shard's objection is based on time needed to find Remedy. If we're handwaving that time, then she has no objection to seeing the griffons. The letter about the ambassador's son made it sound like he needed help right away is all.

She acknowledges that Remedy's better at healing than her...but she'd rather go in his place than wait for him to come downstairs.

Again though, if GM magic makes it happen right now, then she's cool with that.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 7, 2010)

Fantastic stuff guys, really enjoying reading both IC and OOC threads.

I must apologise again in advance if I slow things down. Up until yesterday I was able to look at the threads from work (even sneaked a post in from there!) however as of this morning our webfilter is keeping me out. This has happened before and although all 'games' sites are blacklisted, thanks to the quirk of doing a bit of game development at work, I've always been able to make a high enough bluff check to convince the network admin that I need access for, ahem, 'research' purposes  I'll see if I can pull it off tomorrow...

For the foreseeable future, I'm stuck in the 7PM - 1AMish GMT window for posting although I can get my Yahoo mail OK during the day so if anyone wants to chat/discuss off-stage my address is my username @ yahoo.co.uk. In game, I don't mind at all if, at any point, for the sake of keeping things moving you just make a decision for me.

BTW does anybody know what the deal with subscribing to threads is? I got a load of message notifications the first day after I did it which meant I could read over what had been happening via my e-mail. But from today, the only notification that I got was after BOB101's IC post this morning, so I'm only just seeing what's happened having got home and logged on.

As far as what has been discussed goes, looks like a good split of personnel, very happy to go with the GMs suggestion, and great idea for the signal DW!


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 7, 2010)

DM Magic is quick and awful - not something for the faint of heart!

Due to the swiftness of this game thus far, I'm remiss to write a PC out of the story before it has even begun.  However, as I intend to have three threads, Remedy (Pathologik's PC) will be left behind at the HQ while the remainder head out on investigations.  To that end, I have received word from a prospective player regarding a pending submission for a suitable divine-caster to retain two groupings of 4.  

Thanks!
 - MD


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, Pathologik did say he was helping out a friend and it would be a day or two before he could jump in.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 7, 2010)

Grufflehead, I wouldn't worry about slowing things down. You strike me as both a prolific and a thoughtful player, and the time difference doesn't mean too much for PbP.

As for thread subscriptions, it notifies you of the first post before you log on. If you stay logged on, you'll keep getting e-mails for every post, due to the system re-setting the counter each time. If you go for a day or two without checking in, you'll have only gotten one e-mail, while there could be twenty posts. Just think of it as a first-notification timer.

And I can't take all the credit for the Dancing Lights idea. I honestly did get it from those OotS pages.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks DragonWriter. I aim to stay prolific, or at least regular, interested and committed, which I hope are the qualities a GM would want in a player. Thoughtful? Well, I try to be, and that is one big advantage of pbp - the 'preview post' button  Boy, I wish some of the people I used to game with had an internal preview button rather than doing some of the spectacularly dumb things they managed from time to time! But it seems I've landed on my feet as regards a game to start with - some of you guys seem like the sort of players I'd love to sit down with face to face and game.

Thanks for the tip about the notifications. I guess if I can't log in at work, I won't get messages beyond the first - maybe I'll fire up my PC quickly at breakfast time to see what's been happening.


----------



## Pathologik (Jan 8, 2010)

Only have a moment free, last-minute crunch before the event - I'm going to be cleaning up / setting up / handling security / getting suspended by ropes to dance over a crowd / having fun tomorrow from noon until 4 AM, with NOTHING planned the next day, so I will be a-go for a-posting. Had some volunteer cancellations, so things are tight, but this is a once-a-month deal, so it won't be a huge issue.

I'm quite excited, though - it's a rave / fetish event that my friends built from the ground up, and this is the debut. I shall share many a story!


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 8, 2010)

Great to hear Pathologik!

I'll keep your seat warm should you not arrive prior to the party split.

|||||||||||

EDIT: I had made mention of an additional Player; Scott DeWar, who had posted during the recruitment phase.  His PC is the ninth member of the Night Shift.  I will be splitting this as noted previously and expect an IC post for each thread on or before Monday.  Please don't hesitate to continue the RP until then!

Thanks!
 - MD


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2010)

*Gerard Hampton, priest of Lathander-the dawn Lord*

Work in progress:

Gerard Hampton, Neutral good Human Priest 8

*Deity:* Lathander, God of spring, dawn, birth, renewal, creativity, youth, vitality, self-perfection and athletics.


```
[b]Age:[/b] 26 years old [b]Height:[/b] 5'10" [b]Weight:[/b] 195 [b]Hair:[/b] black
[b]Eyes:[/b]Green        [b]Skin:[/b] well tanned from travel

[b]Str:[/b] 12 +1   [b]BAB[/b] +6/+1
[b]Con:[/b] 14 +2   [b]CMB[/b] +7
[b]Dex:[/b] 16 +3   [b]CMD[/b] 20
[b]Int:[/b] 14 +2   [b]HP:[/b] [color=green]80/80[/color]
[b]Wis:[/b] 18 +4   [b]HD:[/b] 8d8 + 16
[b]Cha:[/b] 14 +2   [b]Inititive:[/b] +7
Level adjustments: lev 4 and lev 8 +1 Wis and Dex; 
Human adjustment: +2 to wisdom

[b]Defense:[/b]
Mithral chain shirt +2
[b]                      Max
[u]Type   Bonus  Magic   Dex  ACP  Mv  Wt[/b][/u]
light   +4      +2    +6   -0   30  12.5 lbs

[b][u]Saves: Base  Abil   misc   total[/b][/u]
[b]Fort[/b]    +6    +2     +2    +10
[b]Ref[/b]     +2    +3     +2     +9
[b]Will[/b]    +6    +4     +2    +12
+2 to all (domain)

[b]Offense:       Att    Dam     Crit   range   type[/b]
[b]Light Mace[/b]   +11/+6  1d6+3    X 2     ---   B
[b]X-bow, lite[/b]   +9/+4  1d8   19-20/X2   80'   P
[b]Dagger[/b]        +9/+2  1d4   19-20/X2   10'   P/S

[b]Class Features and uses per day:[/b]
Orisons
Domains
Channel positive energy 00000
Good Aura
Resistant Touch (Sp): 00000 00
Aura of Protection (Su): 00000 000
Nimbus of Light (Su): 00000 000

[b]Skills and Feats:[/b]

[b]Languages:[/b] Commen, Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal

[b]Feats:[/b]
[b]Human: [/b]weapon finesse
[b]level 1:[/b] Improved Inititive
[b]level 3:[/b] Selective channeling
[b]level 5:[/b] Scribe Scroll
[b]level 7:[/b] Brew Potion
level 9:<   >

Skill Points: 2(base)+2(Int)+1(race)+1(fav class)/lvl = 
48 Skill Points

[B]Skill              Ranks  Abil  misc  class  total[/B]
Appraise (Int)      1     +2    ---    +3   +6
Craft:Jewler(Int)   4     +2    ---    +3   +9
Diplomacy (Cha)     1     +2    ---    +3   +6
Heal (Wis)          5     +4    ---    +3   +12
Knowledge:
(arcana) (Int)      2     +2    ---    +3   +7
(history) (Int)     1     +2    ---    +3   +6
(nobility) (Int)    1     +2    ---    +3   +6
(planes) (Int)      8     +2    ---    +3   +13
(religion) (Int)    8     +2    ---    +3   +11
Linguistics (Int)   4     +2    ---    +3   +9
perform: voice      1     +2    ---    ---  +3
Sense Motive (Wis)  4     +4    ---    +3   +11
Spellcraft (Int)    8     +2    ---    +3   +13
Stealth (DEX)       0     +3    +5     ---   +8
Stealth: +5 from Cloak of Elvinkind


Equipment:
Chain shirt,+2             5,100.00   12.5 lb (A)
Mace, light +2             8,320.00    2.0 lb (C)
Xbow, lt                      35.00    4.0 lb (B)
 bolts,mw *50 (7 gp ea)      350.00    5.0 lb (B)
 bolts,+1 *30 (47 gp ea)   1,410.00    3.0 lb (C)
Bedroll                        0.10    5.0 lb (B)
Flint/steel                    1.00    ----   (B)
Grapple                        1.00    4.0 lb (B)
Rope, silk (100')             20.00    5.0 lb (B)
rataions x 7                   3.50    7.0 lb (B)
sunrods x 6                   14.00    6.0 lb (B)
spell comp pouch               5.00    2.0 lb (b)
whetstone                      0.02    1.0 lb (B)
torch                          0.05    5.0 lb (B)
Focus: Candel X 10             0.10     ---   (B)
Belt pouch                     1.00    0.5 lb (A)
Focus: silvered dagger X 2    44.00    4.0 lb (B)
[u]explorer's oputfit             ---      ---   (A)[/u]
total 1                   15,304.77

[sblock=SPECIAL ITEMS: ]
Ring of Sustance                    2,500 gp (A)
Body slot: Ring 1
Periapt of Wound Closure          15,000 gp (A)
Body slot: Throat/neck
Handy Haversack                   2,000 gp (A)
Efficient Quiver                     1,800 gp (A)
Cloak of elvin kind                  2,500 gp (A)
body slot: shoulders (weight: 1 Lb.)
diamond dust: spell componat         1000 gp
Boots of striding & springing       5,500 gp (A)
[u]Body slot: feet                                            [/u]
total 2                            30,300.00 gp

Potions
healthful rest X2                      100 (B)
cure mod wounds X3                     900 (B) 
blur                                   300 (B)
Blessed Bandage X15                    150 (B)
total 3                              1,450 gp[/sblock]

[sblock=items made by self]

[B]Scroll:[/B] Summon Enoch base cost: sanity, materials cost: life
[i][b]Potion: [/i][/b]
bull's str (CL 3), base: 300 Materials: 150 gp
bull's str (CL 3), base: 300 Materials: 150 gp
bull's str (CL 3), base: 300 Materials: 150 gp

[i][b]Scrolls:[/i][/b]
resist energy: (CL 3) base cost: 150; materials: 75
Day light:     (CL 5) base cost: 375; materials:187.5
Searing light: (CL 5) base: 375; materials:187.5
[u]total 4:               1,800 GP[/u]
[/sblock]

total 1         15,304.77 GP
total 2         30,300.00 gp
total 3          1,450.00 gp
[U]total 4:     1,800 GP[/U] 
spent so far:   48,854.77 gp 

Cash:   gp   sp   cp


Location codes:
A = person  lb
B = heward's 50 lb
C = Quiver
```
Master list of equipment special features:
[sblock]
-Ring of Sustance no need for food or water,
 need 2 hours of sleep for  8 hours of rest

-Quiver of Ellohanna Always weighs 2 lb
 Area 51:holds 60 arrows, carries +1 bolts and +2 bolts
 Area 2: holds 18 javalins, Holds light mace, +2 
 Area 3: holds 6 bows, empty 

-Heward's Handy Haversack 2 X 20 lb cap, 1 X 80 lb cap
 weight: 5 lb, item you want is always on top,
 no AOA to retrieve items

-Mace, light +2

-Chain mail, mitheral, +2  type: light, bonus: +5,
 max dex:+4, sp fail:20%, ACP: -2, Mv: 30, wt: 20 lb

-Blessed bandage: immediatley  stableize target

-Boots spring and stride: + 10' movement and 
 +5 competance bonus to jump

-Cloak of elvin kind: When this plain gray cloak is worn with the hood drawn up
around the head, the wearer gains a +5 competence bonus on
Stealth checks.[/sblock]



[sblock=Spells
Domainsrotection Domain, Sun Domain

[sblock=Protection Domain]
Protection Domain
Granted Powers: Your faith is your greatest source of protection, and you can use that faith to defend others. In addition, you receive a +1 resistance bonus on saving throws. This bonus increases by 1 for every 5 levels you possess. 

Resistant Touch (Sp): As a standard action, you can touch an ally to grant him your resistance bonus for 1 minute. When you use this ability, you lose your resistance bonus granted by the Protection domain for 1 minute. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

Aura of Protection (Su): At 8th level, you can emit a 30-foot aura of protection for a number of rounds per day equal to your cleric level. You and your allies within this aura gain a +1 deflection bonus to AC and resistance 5 against all elements (acid, cold, electricity, fire, and sonic). The deflection bonus increases by +1 for every four cleric levels you possess beyond 8th. At 14th level, the resistance against all elements increases to 10. These rounds do not need to be consecutive.

Domain Spells: 1st—sanctuary, 2nd—shield other, 3rd—protection from energy, 4th—spell immunity, 5th—spell resistance, 6th—antimagic field, 7th—repulsion, 8th—mind blank, 9th—prismatic sphere.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sun Domain]
Sun Domain
Granted Powers: You see truth in the pure and burning light of the sun, and can call upon its blessing or wrath to work great deeds.

Sun's Blessing (Su): Whenever you channel positive energy to harm undead creatures, add your cleric level to the damage dealt. Undead do not add their channel resistance to their saves when you channel positive energy.

Nimbus of Light (Su): At 8th level, you can emit a 30-foot nimbus of light for a number of rounds per day equal to your cleric level. This acts as a Daylightspell. In addition, undead within this radius take an amount of damage equal to your cleric level each round that they remain inside the nimbus. Spells and spell-like abilities with the darkness descriptor are automatically dispelled if brought inside this nimbus. These rounds do not need to be consecutive.

Domain Spells: 1st—endure elements, 2nd—heat metal, 3rd—searing light, 4th—fire shield, 5th—flame strike, 6th—fire seeds, 7th—sunbeam, 8th—sunburst, 9th—prismatic sphere.
[/sblock]

channel energy: 4d6 +8 (domain) will save for 1/2: 10 + 2(cha)+4 (1/2 lv) 
undead get no resistance bonus (domin)
uses per day:5 

```
[b]spells per day:
[u]level:   0   1   2   3   4   5[/b][/u]
Base:    4 4+1 3+1 3+1 2+1   ---
bonus:  --- +1 +1 +1 +1  ---
total:   4 5+1 4+1 4+1 3+1 ---
[size=1]note: X + 1 denotes the domain spell[/size]
```
saving throw: 10+4(wis)+spell level
spells prayed for:
level 0: Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidence, Purify food and drink

level 1: sanctuary (D), Bless Water, Command, Comprehend Languages,, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith

level 2: Heat Metel (D), Bull's Strength, Hold Person, Restoration (lssr), Spirtual Weapon

level 3: protection from energy (D), Continual Flame, Create Food and Water, Remove Disease, Stone Shape

Level 4: Fire Shield (D), Neutralize Poison, Freedom of Movement, Air Walk

[/sblock]
Background:
[sblock=a turmoilous life]
Gerard had many adventures starting with his awakening as a child to the realization he was aof natral arcane talent, that there was something in his blood line to allow the arcane forces to flow throung him natrally. Born to a prostitute near the docks, he was mostly raised by the madam of the house...she always taught him how to be shrewd, but still with a kindness that she showed to her girls. When his mother was working the streets on night, she ran afoul of some Dormithian slavers who were trying to take her on a more permanent basis, killing her when she resisted fiercely. The madam heard of the incursion and sent her own posse after them with the words, "I'll teach them filthy slavers to keep their thievin' hands off my girls!"

This pretty much started an overnight war between Dormithian and this one house...he escaped when the fight was brought to his 'home' and as the building burned, he was slipped out the window to the streets to escape...as far as he knows, he alone survived....

Living off the streets as a youngster means only one occupation: thievery.  Food snatching that led to pick pocketing and cutpurses, which led to plain street thuggery. He found a gang that dealt in those things, but once again there was competition for territory and before he knew it there was a war going on, where all of his gang were killed or assimilated save him...once again he alone escaped...

Still needing to eat, so he started honing his skills in a more refined form of thievery: cat burglar...case a joint, raid it, sell the stuff and then eat for the first time in a week! That is until he cased the wrong joint...that of the home and temple of Ge' Chen, sorcerer of the dragon blood (read: dragon heritage feats)

This kind old man actually caught the young lad sneaking in his home while he had just sat down to a quiet evening of rice and veggies...he followed him about his house watching how he showed the greatest respect for every thing there, with the exception of the occasionally snatched easy to sell trinket. As the young Gerard was readying his exit, the ancient master spoke up, asking him what he wanted with the items he had taken. He answered with the only thing that came to mind: the truth.  With an audible gulp, he spoke of eating, bathing and maybe some new clothing.  The kind old master was wise so he invited him to join him for food at his table.  While Gerard ate and talked, the wise old master listened and watched...the boy was showing strange, yet familiar actions...while only a lit candle was all that illuminated the room Gerard was able to see even in the dimmest of light available (low light vision)

This was only possible by the talent of a sorcerer like himself. He explained many things to Gerard about what he might have experienced and invited him to stay the night...with the promise that he will let him keep the trinkets taken if he would listen to master Chen in the morning with the audience of one other.  The next morning found Gerard Hampton under warm blankets and a roof over his head.  A cup of hot tea, warm bath water, soap and clean clothing were in the room as well.... the smell of breakfast was just starting to reach his nostrils and that is all it took for him to get moving.

Tea drank, body washed and clean clothing donned, he walks to the common room to find master Chen and one other (none other then Wyace himself).  The old master spoke of in born energies that can be shaped and called forth, that he wanted to help him under stand them and to hone his abilities and at the cost of just learning.  Gerard was hooked...friendships were made over time, and he actually saw the old master as his father...over the past year Gerard has now learned how to use those energies, but the old hatred was always just under the surface...the Dormithian slavers would pay someday...

Through time, Gerard had been doing work for master Chen, every thing from cleaning to running errands.  Master Chen has been teaching Gerard the virtues of objectivity and patience.  Finally, the day came when Master Chen thought the young lad good enough to let in on the secrets of the monastery. He was told of secrets of activity that former students have been doing: hunting down and destroying undead through out the land, using the skills of scorcerous arcane and being able to handle weapons. As they are not part of any temple, they do not draw attention to themselves from the more nasty undead, but still nonetheless powerful in their own right.

Many training missions and actual missions later, Gerard has become a trust worth opponent to the undead, having gifts bestowed upon him and rescuing may artifacts from the depths of tombs controlled by the undead that he has hunted and destroyed. He now hears the cry of the King...

The battle went bad. It was a dark cult that was at work and counseling the head of the cult was the cruel stepbrother of the King, the source of the whole instigation. As the step- brother had Designs on the throne for himself, he had engineered the whole thing from the start.  The dark Cult was preparing to sacrifice her to an evil being of the lower planes: A Prince of the hellish kingdoms.

This prince had already gifted several undead spirits to the cult leader, the kind that take great pleasure in draining life force from their victims, such as wights and wraiths and much worse then even those, rumored to be the fallen enemies of the cult leader

After many battles that left the party very weak, the final battle came upon them too suddenly to prepare properly.After the party fought off not only the undead minions and the cult leader, but also they had to fight off the wicked stepbrother of the king as well.  Through the long and difficult trial, all fell save Gerard.  He eventually had to finish the fight of the aforementioned creatures and persons, but some of his own party members too as they too were turned into the creatures of the night.

He should have fallen.  He should have died, but there was a hand in the fray.  A hand of destiny, a hand that has kept him alive and safe when he should have fallen when he was still young.  It was the hand of Lathander, Lord of the Dawn, of re-birth and life.  His plight was noticed and help was sent.  When he had fallen and a deathblow was about to be delivered by the last remaining opponent, a being of great light showed and blocked the deadly blade.  His health was restored to him and the stepbrother was stunned by the sudden prescience that his defenses were down.  That is when Gerard struck a killing blow himself and felled the last opponent.  The being of light led him out of the catacombs to safety and when he stepped into the sunlight, he lost sight of the mysterious being.  The daughter of the king had earlier been freed so she was already safely int the arms of her father, and Gerard was safely out from the dark passages.  At his personal request, the festivities were held as a wake for the fallen heroes and the king ordered the whole city to a day of morning.

The fallen heroes were only part of the price of the safe return of the King’s daughter and banishment of a dark cult.  It also cost Gerard on a personal level.  The chilling touch of the undead stole from his physically as part of his very being and mentally as part of his mind.  So meant touches and hits by such evil reached his mind, it tore at him to the point of what he knew.  Skills were lost, abilities lost, strength lost.  His will was harmed.  However, the foundation was still there.  He was still alive.  Lathander still had a fighter on his hands.  In addition, Gerard would walk the land for several years doing the will of he who saved him.  No task too menial, as master Chen had taught him.


[/sblock]

[sblock=spell list]
0-Level Cleric Spells (Orisons)

Create Water: Creates 2 gallons/level of pure water.

Detect Magic: Detects spells and magic items within 60 ft.

Detect Poison: Detects poison in one creature or object.

Guidance: +1 on one attack roll, saving throw, or skill check.

Light: Object shines like a torch.

Mending: Makes minor repairs on an object.

Purify Food and Drink: Purifies 1 cu. ft./level of food or water.

Read Magic: Read scrolls and spellbooks.

Resistance: Subject gains +1 on saving throws.

Stabilize: Cause a dying creature to stabilize.

Virtue: Subject gains 1 temporary hp.

1st-Level Cleric Spells
Bane: Enemies take –1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.

Bless: Allies gain +1 on attack rolls and saves against fear.

Bless WaterM: Makes holy water.

Cause Fear: One creature of 5 HD or less flees for 1d4 rounds.

Command: One subject obeys selected command for 1 round.

Comprehend Languages: You understand all spoken and written languages.

Cure Light Wounds: Cures 1d8 damage + 1/level (max +5).

Curse WaterM: Makes unholy water.

Deathwatch: Reveals how near death subjects within 30 ft. are.

Detect Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: Reveals creatures, spells, or objects of selected alignment.

Detect Undead: Reveals undead within 60 ft.

Divine Favor: You gain +1 per three levels on attack and damage rolls.

Endure Elements: Exist comfortably in hot or cold regions.

Entropic Shield: Ranged attacks against you have 20% miss chance.

Hide from Undead: Undead can't perceive one subject/level.

Magic Stone: Three stones gain +1 on attack, deal 1d6 +1 damage.

Magic Weapon: Weapon gains +1 bonus.

Obscuring Mist: Fog surrounds you.

Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: +2 to AC and saves, plus additional protection against selected alignment.

Remove Fear: Suppresses fear or gives +4 on saves against fear for one subject + one per four levels.

Sanctuary: Opponents can't attack you, and you can't attack.

Shield of Faith: Aura grants +2 or higher deflection bonus.

Summon Monster I: Summons extraplanar creature to fight for you.

2nd-Level Cleric Spells
Aid: +1 on attack rolls and saves against fear, 1d8 temporary hp +1/level (max +10).

Align Weapon: Weapon becomes good, evil, lawful, or chaotic.

AuguryMF: Learns whether an action will be good or bad.

Bear's Endurance: Subject gains +4 to Con for 1 min./level.

Bull's Strength: Subject gains +4 to Str for 1 min./level.

Calm Emotions: Calms creatures, negating emotion effects.

ConsecrateM: Fills area with positive energy, weakening undead.

Cure Moderate Wounds: Cures 2d8 damage + 1/level (max +10).

Darkness: 20-ft. radius of supernatural shadow.

Delay Poison: Stops poison from harming target for 1 hour/level.

Eagle's Splendor: Subject gains +4 to Cha for 1 min./level.

Enthrall: Captivates all within 100 ft. + 10 ft./level.

Find Traps: Notice traps as a rogue does.

Gentle Repose: Preserves one corpse.

Hold Person: Paralyzes one humanoid for 1 round/level.

Inflict Moderate Wounds: Touch attack, 2d8 damage + 1/level (max +10).

Make Whole: Repairs an object.

Owl's Wisdom: Subject gains +4 to Wis for 1 min./level.

Remove Paralysis: Frees creatures from paralysis or slow effect.

Resist Energy: Ignores 10 (or more) points of damage/attack from specified energy type.

Restoration, Lesser: Dispels magical ability penalty or repairs 1d4 ability damage.

Shatter: Sonic vibration damages objects or crystalline creatures.

Shield OtherF: You take half of subject's damage.

Silence: Negates sound in 20-ft. radius.

Sound Burst: Deals 1d8 sonic damage to subjects; may stun them.

Spiritual Weapon: Magic weapon attacks on its own.

Status: Monitors condition, position of allies.

Summon Monster II: Summons extraplanar creature to fight for you.

Undetectable Alignment: Conceals alignment for 24 hours.

Zone of Truth: Subjects within range cannot lie.

3rd-Level Cleric Spells
Animate DeadM: Creates undead skeletons and zombies.

Blindness/Deafness: Makes subject blinded or deafened.

Continual FlameM: Makes a permanent, heatless light.

Create Food and Water: Feeds three humans (or one horse)/level.

Cure Serious Wounds: Cures 3d8 damage + 1/level (max +15).

Daylight: 60-ft. radius of bright light.

Deeper Darkness: Object sheds supernatural shadow in 60-ft. radius.

Dispel Magic: Cancels one magical spell or effect.

Glyph of WardingM: Inscription harms those who pass it.

Helping Hand: Ghostly hand leads subject to you.

Invisibility Purge: Dispels invisibility within 5 ft./level.

Locate Object: Senses direction toward object (specific or type).

Magic Circle against Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: As protection spells, but 10-ft. radius and 10 min./level.

Magic Vestment: Armor or shield gains +1 enhancement per four levels.

Meld into Stone: You and your gear merge with stone.

Obscure Object: Masks object against scrying.

Prayer: Allies get +1 bonus on most rolls, enemies –1 penalty.

Protection from Energy: Absorb 12 points/level of damage from one kind of energy.

Remove Blindness/Deafness: Cures normal or magical blindness or deafness.

Remove Curse: Frees object or person from curse.

Remove Disease: Cures all diseases affecting subject.

Searing Light: Ray deals 1d8/two levels damage (more against undead).

Speak with Dead: Corpse answers one question/two levels.

Stone Shape: Sculpts stone into any shape.

Summon Monster III: Summons extraplanar creature to fight for you.

Water Breathing: Subjects can breathe underwater.

Water Walk: Subject treads on water as if solid.

Wind Wall: Deflects arrows, smaller creatures, and gases.

4th-Level Cleric Spells
Air Walk: Subject treads on air as if solid (climb or descend at 45-degree angle).

Chaos Hammer: Harms and slows lawful creatures (1d8 damage/2 levels).

Control Water: Raises or lowers bodies of water.

Cure Critical Wounds: Cures 4d8 damage + 1/level (max +20).

Death Ward: Grants bonuses against death spells and negative energy.

Dimensional Anchor: Bars extradimensional movement.

Discern Lies: Reveals deliberate falsehoods.

Dismissal: Forces a creature to return to native plane.

DivinationM: Provides useful advice for specific proposed actions.

Divine Power: You gain attack bonuses and 1 hp/level.

Freedom of Movement: Subject moves normally despite impediments to movement.

Giant Vermin: Turns centipedes, scorpions, or spiders into giant vermin.

Holy Smite: Harms and possibly blinds evil creatures (1d8 damage/2 levels).

Imbue with Spell Ability: Transfer spells to subject.

Magic Weapon, Greater: Weapon gains +1 bonus/four levels (max +5).

Neutralize Poison: Immunizes subject against poison, detoxifies venom in or on subject.

Order's Wrath: Harms and dazes chaotic creatures (1d8 damage/2 levels).

Planar Ally, LesserM: Exchange services with a 6 HD extraplanar creature.

Poison: Touch deals 1d3 Con damage 1/round for 6 rounds.

Repel Vermin: Insects, spiders, and other vermin stay 10 ft. away.

RestorationM: Restores level and ability score drains.

Sending: Delivers short message anywhere, instantly.

Spell Immunity: Subject is immune to one spell per 4 levels.

Summon Monster IV: Summons extraplanar creature to fight for you.

Tongues: Speak and understand any language.

5th-Level Cleric Spells
AtonementFM: Removes burden of misdeeds from subject and reverses magical alignment change.

Break Enchantment: Frees subjects from enchantments, transmutations, and curses.

Breath of Life: Cures 5d8 damage + 1/level and restores life to recently slain creatures.

Command, Greater: As command, but affects one subject/level.

CommuneM: Deity answers one yes-or-no question/level.

Cure Light Wounds, Mass: Cures 1d8 damage + 1/level, affects 1 subject/level.

Dispel Chaos/Evil/Good/Law: +4 bonus against attacks.

Disrupting Weapon: Melee weapon destroys undead.

Flame Strike: Smites foes with divine fire (1d6/level damage).

HallowM: Designates location as holy.

Insect Plague: Wasp swarms attack creatures.

Mark of Justice: Designates action that triggers curse on subject.

Plane ShiftF: As many as 8 subjects travel to another plane.

Raise DeadM: Restores life to subject who died as long as one day/level ago.

Righteous Might: Your size increases, and you gain bonuses in combat.

ScryingF: Spies on subject from a distance.

Spell Resistance: Subject gains SR 12 + level.

Summon Monster V: Summons extraplanar creature to fight for you.

Symbol of PainM: Triggered rune wracks nearby creatures with pain.

Symbol of SleepM: Triggered rune puts nearby creatures into catatonic slumber.

True SeeingM: Lets you see all things as they really are.


Wall of Stone: Creates a stone wall that can be shaped.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2010)

where in water deep is gerard hampton?

perhaps he was at a festival he needed to attend as he is priest ...

Festivals:

Song of Dawn (19 Ches) spring equinox
Song of Dawn (Midsummer) 
Song of Dawn (21 Eleint) fall solstace

priests and priestess gather for a greeting of the morning and sing in the sunrise in harmonies and counter harmonies


----------



## BOB101 (Jan 9, 2010)

Technical question, How do I make my character sheet come up as a spoiler every time I post? Do you add it manually every time, or is there a way to do it automaticaly?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2010)

you mean like how mowgli does it?

or are you talking about that s block below this line?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2010)

Er...Scott...buddy...you have to do something about that signature. It's spamming up the thread something FIERCE.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Er...Scott...buddy...you have to do something about that signature. It's spamming up the thread something FIERCE.




are you talking about how the s block was messed up? if so, it should be fixed. I accidently erased the "/sblock" command


----------



## BOB101 (Jan 9, 2010)

The s block below the line. I Think.
 Only the strong has his stat block below the line, and it shows up every time. Is that added manually every time, or is it on auto?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2010)

if you go to the links above to the one  called "my account" then when it loads up, look down the left side for "edit signatures".

enter what you want to show every time as a link. to do so, you open brackes ([) type url=, the enter by typing or copy/paste the address of the post. What I do is click on the post number from the upper right corner of the post of where your character is and it will give a view of a single post. copy paste to the spot after "=" , the close brackets, enter the character's name and the open brackes again and type "/url and close brackets.

if you want it in a spoiler block (sblock) so the same with sblock with the bracts above and then /sblock below. make sure all commands are encased in "[  ]".

i think that is what you are looking for.

edit; i took a look at his sig and i realized I forgot a step. When entering the first sblock, enter as: sblock= (enter subject such as character name here) then close brackets.

Edit: I almost forgot. scroll down the page until you find the "save signature" button


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2010)

Much better. Thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2010)

*bows* not a problem. didn't mean to let that happen. ugh. divas.


----------



## BOB101 (Jan 9, 2010)

got it to work, thanks scott.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2010)

*bows* Most Excellent padiwan.


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 11, 2010)

*PPA Party Split*

Greetings and Salutations.

I hope week 2 of the game finds you in good spirits and ready to move to the meat of the game itself.  To that end, 3 new IC posts have been crafted.  One is a reply regarding the arrival of Lucious and party-split of the PC's (PPA: Nightshift), while the other two are 'Mission-Specific' Threads.  Thus, we've 3 IC threads operating at the same time?!  Please be certain to post IC in only one thread at any one time as each is keyed to a specific physical location.  The newly created threads (and links) are as follows:

PPA - The Case of the Stoned Dude
PPA - The Case of the Eerie Aerie

Thanks in advance, 
 - MD


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 11, 2010)

Excellent news! I will head over to the Eerie Aerie shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2010)

ok, i see remady being sent to the stoned collage dude, does that mean I am to be headed to the erie aerie?


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 11, 2010)

Mithral·Dragon said:


> Greetings and Salutations.
> 
> I hope week 2 of the game finds you in good spirits and ready to move to the meat of the game itself.





And to you good sir. 

I haven't looked forward to a game as much for many a year - bravo! In fact, the biggest disappointment of last week was that after Mon - Thurs, I've had to sit on my hands since then


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi folks! a quick ad dirty intro to the prime thread and as per a Privet message from Mithral Dragon, I have been sent to the stoned collage dude.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2010)

Scott, stop impersonating Shayuri!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2010)

I am not a diva.  i just have to find another avi.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am not a diva.  i just have to find another avi.




Shayuri's not a diva either...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2010)

then to what refrence were you making this commet:



> Scott, stop impersonating Shayuri!




(I know I am going to regret sayig this, but:  ) I am somewhat cluless as to what you ment.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> then to what refrence were you making this commet...
> [snip]
> (I know I am going to regret sayig this, but:  ) I am somewhat cluless as to what you ment.




You said it yourself: you have the same avatar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2010)

i am woorking on a different avitar now.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2010)

Mithral·Dragon said:


> Greetings and Salutations.
> 
> I hope week 2 of the game finds you in good spirits and ready to move to the meat of the game itself.  To that end, 3 new IC posts have been crafted.  One is a reply regarding the arrival of Lucious and party-split of the PC's (PPA: Nightshift), while the other two are 'Mission-Specific' Threads.  Thus, we've 3 IC threads operating at the same time?!  Please be certain to post IC in only one thread at any one time as each is keyed to a specific physical location.  The newly created threads (and links) are as follows:
> 
> ...




...I'm in the Griffon one, right?

*wince*

I know, I know...I'm terrible!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, i now have a different avi then shayuri. THERE!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> ...I'm in the Griffon one, right?
> 
> *wince*
> 
> I know, I know...I'm terrible!



(put the game controller down and step away from the television.) I think that you are correct in that.


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Jan 13, 2010)

I like IRC; I often have used it to give an insight into my gaming practices including hints which let's face it; are sometimes nice to receive.  Afterall, if the comparisons are to be trusted; who among us can claim to facilitate the intelligence score of their PC with little more than Die-Rolls and their own intellect?!  No - DM insights are fun and sometimes a necessary evil:  


Enochian!?  Far Realm?!

Fear not; though I'm a *huge *fan of HP Lovecraft, this isn't exactly a Call of Cthulhu game.  No Insanity Points, no Hastur the Unspeakable, etc.  However, I draw insane inspiration thereto, and have a special affinity for everything tentacularly tentacled.  

What did you expect Paranormal to mean...  undead?!  Sheesh!  SO passe!  

 - MD


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

Hastur Hastur Hastur.

Hastur Hastur Hastur!

Hastur Hastur Hastur!!


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: spotting tracks

Yup, I remembered that anyone can now Track but I thought it still ran off Survival. Helena doesn't have that skill, so although she might have been able to spot something with Perception, I assume that even IDing them as 'tracks' let alone actually making any sense of them would be beyond her?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2010)

True, but Survival isn't a trained only skill. So you could attempt it - the roll would just be d20 modified by her WIS bonus.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2010)

Dragonwriter/Velastri said:
			
		

> Griffons are a little beyond my skill to soothe.




Yeah, I didn't realize that griffons were a bit outside the range of wild empathy.  Korva doesn't really know anything about griffons so that works out.  But does that mean one would have to use diplomacy on a griffon?  If so, Korva is more likely to make it mad...


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2010)

Griffons aren't sentient, so you'd use either Animal Handling or Wild Empathy (at a significant penalty for it being a magical beast) to try to calm it.

That or get sneaky so it never notices in the first place.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 13, 2010)

Diplomacy would probably be a better bet, as Griffons actually do understand Common. INT 5 puts them out of range for Wild Empathy, hence Velastri's reluctance.

Basically, I'm only going to try taking that egg with a mix of Stealth and Handle Animal/Diplomacy (whichever works), and only as a last resort... Though I suspect we'll need to grab it at some point to examine it... But if we could do so with magic, thereby not getting into the griffon's reach, so much the better.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2010)

re: egg-zempulary egg in eirie aerie

What you guys need is true seeing to deturmine if that griffon is indeed a griffon!


----------



## Pathologik (Jan 14, 2010)

TIME, I FINALLY HAS IT!

Been a long period of jobhunting and such, but I've finally earned a brief respite, and will be joining within a day or two. Again, apologies on the absence, there's been a good bit to straighten out, but now I blissfully have nothing important to do.

The event went phenomenally, we needed 50 guests to break even, and we ended up with 100! Quite a bit of fun, the dance floor was VERY busy.

Anyway, finishing up history and description, I meant for it to be short, but I'm rapidly approaching page 3, what with revisions and such. I'll have it up tomorrow, maybe posting in the same day.


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 14, 2010)

Good to have you back! Don't know which group you have been assigned to but I'm sure either would be glad of an extra set of eyes/ears/hands/spells


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2010)

I think, and don't quote me on this, you in the group investigating the stoned (collage) dude.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2010)

to the group in the  PPA: The Case of the Eerie Aerie, I can't wait to see you guys deal with that griffon! hurry it up!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2010)

Fnegh.

Lemme get home already.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 20, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Fnegh.




ummmm, how do you pronounce that?


----------



## grufflehead (Jan 25, 2010)

Has MD fallen victim to Paranormal Activity...?


----------



## Pathologik (Jan 28, 2010)

Ugh, I am so terribly, terribly sorry on delays - truth be told, real life just kicked in, with a lot of work opportunities, which I desperately need. Between standard moneymakers, computer repair, upcoming DJing, assisting friends, and trying to get schooling handled, I don't really think I could devote the time that this game deserves. Thought it might be polite to give a notice before entering, instead of leaving anybody in the lurch.

Again, I'm terribly sorry, this looked like a lot of fun, but I wish all of you a grand adventure nonetheless!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2010)

No worries pathologic - RL first! Sorry you won't be with us, though.

In other news: I PMd Mithral Dragon yesterday (early) but haven't gotten a response. His last activity is listed as the 20th. Hope he's OK . . .


----------



## Mithral·Dragon (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm here!!

I had to resolve some heinous technical difficulties with RL.  PEBKAC and all that aside; I'm good to continue (and sorry for the hiccup!!!)  

Expect postings from me today and thanks for the patience!  


---
Pathologik; I understand.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2010)

Wahooooo! MD is still here!

*Whew*


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad you're back, MD.

Now I wait to find out what sort of bad, bad things happen to crazy dwarves who grab mysterious magical eggs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, if you start maiking a new character now, that will get you back into the game quicker!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2010)

*this is a bump!*

Mithral Dragon,

Is the weather so fine in orange, calif that you just ccn't bear to come to enworld (which is understandable) or did you sneak to big bear for some winter fun (which is excuseable)?

or on a bad note: did you get to lost wages, nevada and lose your shirt and now you have work in the kitchen to pay your gambeling debt?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

Guess I'm gonna bow out of this one - trying to clean up my thread folders, and it's been so long on this one I don't really remember what I had in mind for Airard.

You guys have a good time if it picks back up!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2010)

Bit late for that, I expect.

Fun while it lasted though.


----------

